# Random picture taken with cellphone,,,,



## Cmp1 (Feb 16, 2020)

A few from the other day,,,,cold,,,,


----------



## ugajay (Feb 16, 2020)

You sure got a purdy place CMP. How much snow do y'all have on the ground now?


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 16, 2020)

ugajay said:


> You sure got a purdy place CMP. How much snow do y'all have on the ground now?


Prolly 10 inches,,,,would be more, but we had a warm up several weeks back,,,,


----------



## ugajay (Feb 16, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Prolly 10 inches,,,,would be more, but we had a warm up several weeks back,,,,


That much snow down here in middle Georgia would shut the whole world down!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 16, 2020)

ugajay said:


> That much snow down here in middle Georgia would shut the whole world down!


? ? ? ?,,,,oh I know,,,,sure wish I was there,,,,or NC,,,,


----------



## GreenPig (Feb 19, 2020)

Couch Monster!


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 19, 2020)

Patriot44 said:


> A square raindrop.
> View attachment 1003460


Those square rain drops are used to make them square little ice cubes that them fancy bars use in their mixed drinks. At least that's what I hear,I don't frequent such places myself.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 19, 2020)

Betsy in the snow,,,,


----------



## j_seph (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 19, 2020)

j_seph said:


> View attachment 1003468


Like that color,,,,would be nice on a Ram 2500 long bed,,,,


----------



## baddave (Feb 19, 2020)

When the river bottom floods it brings the critters up on high ground. Found this one this morn. I of course just took his pic


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 19, 2020)

'bout tired of the rain.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 21, 2020)

All this rain sure has made construction slow.  It's like that line from Folsom Prison Blues, "I ain't seen the sunshine since I don't know when."  

We finally had a sunny day today!












This crew really got a lot of shingles on today.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 21, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> This crew really got a lot of shingles on today.




Looks good! 

Pro tip: Give the roofers a can of flat black spray paint to hit those vent pipes before they leave.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 21, 2020)

Big chicken I slowed down for today


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 21, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> Big chicken I slowed down for today View attachment 1003879


I want one or two,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 21, 2020)

Got stuck twice today,,,,


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 22, 2020)

Good day for a smoke


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 22, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> I want one or two,,,,



They are some noisy critters.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 22, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> Big chicken I slowed down for today View attachment 1003879



That ain't no chicken. That's a gay turkey vulture. Really.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 22, 2020)

Beautiful day!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 22, 2020)

Pretty weed


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 22, 2020)

See the shadow to the right? I didn't notice it until previewing the pic.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 22, 2020)

The culprit


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 22, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> The culprit
> View attachment 1003953



You ort to be ashamed.  Don't leave your axe outside.  Get that Fiskars cleaned back up and lean it in a corner, preferably in the house next time!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 23, 2020)

Wake up


----------



## GreenPig (Feb 23, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> The culprit
> View attachment 1003953


That's overkill for simple weeding.?


----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 24, 2020)

Amicalola falls on Sunday. Cabin fever had set in...needed to get out and stretch.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 24, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Amicalola falls on Sunday. Cabin fever had set in...needed to get out and stretch.View attachment 1004154


Nice,surprised the trees aren't budding out,,,,


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 24, 2020)

So I searched for random picture taken with the cell phone. The last one does not show up. 
The former one by JimInBogart does...


----------



## baddave (Feb 24, 2020)

I said "tinygirl, you ready to get down?"  She said "I'm good"


----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 24, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice,surprised the trees aren't budding out,,,,


About all I saw budding out was some smaller trees with small quite blossoms. Weren't cherry of any kind. Not sure what they were. Didn't see any at the park, but on the sides of the road up and back. Once you get down to 'Lanter, there's much more. Lots of cherries blooming, and starting to see the Bradford Pears. I've got a confused tulip tree (I think's it's technically a Jane Magnolia) that has tried to bud out twice and been frosted twice in my backyard. Temperature was about 10 degrees cooler up there than in town.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 24, 2020)

baddave said:


> I said "tinygirl, you ready to get down?"  She said "I'm good"



" Come and get me when it's time to eat…"


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 24, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> About all I saw budding out was some smaller trees with small quite blossoms. Weren't cherry of any kind. Not sure what they were. Didn't see any at the park, but on the sides of the road up and back. Once you get down to 'Lanter, there's much more. Lots of cherries blooming, and starting to see the Bradford Pears. I've got a confused tulip tree (I think's it's technically a Jane Magnolia) that has tried to bud out twice and been frosted twice in my backyard. Temperature was about 10 degrees cooler up there than in town.


Do you have Pin Cherries there?Wild cherry tree the birds love,,,,


----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 24, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Do you have Pin Cherries there?Wild cherry tree the birds love,,,,


I looked up the range...north GA & TN as about as far south. I always heard ours called 'false cherries'. The fruit is small, about the size of a pencil eraser.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 24, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> I looked up the range...north GA & TN as about as far south. I always heard ours called 'false cherries'. The fruit is small, about the size of a pencil eraser.


Yep,we have several here up the hill,,,,would love to transplant one closer to the barn,,,,


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 24, 2020)

On a hike to amicalola's sister falls. Cochrane's falls.
 Water coming out of my ear…


 There have been rescue teams at Cochrane's that have become disabled and had to be rescued by other rescue teams.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 24, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> On a hike to amicalola's sister falls. Cochrane's falls.
> Water coming out of my ear…
> View attachment 1004158
> 
> There have been rescue teams at Cochrane's that have become disabled and had to be rescued by other rescue teams.


How do you pronounce Amicalola?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 24, 2020)

Dangerous place. Falls to the left. Swore I wouldn't go back without ropes and harness.




[[[[[[[[[[ AM i kuh LO luh ]]]]]]]]]


----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 24, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> On a hike to amicalola's sister falls. Cochrane's falls.
> Water coming out of my ear…
> View attachment 1004158
> 
> There have been rescue teams at Cochrane's that have become disabled and had to be rescued by other rescue teams.


Looking pretty young and spry there, 1Eye. Well armed, I see, as well. Can never be too careful up in them hills.


----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 24, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Dangerous place. Falls to the left. Swore I wouldn't go back without ropes and harness.
> 
> View attachment 1004161
> 
> ...



Looks like some challenging terrain.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 24, 2020)

My not yet wife demanded the carry. She was still afraid of banjo music. Had never been in the woods. Circa '95.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 24, 2020)

A couple keepers!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 24, 2020)

We came from the topside. Two hour hike in. And 2 and a 1/2 hours out.  All off trail, orienteering with a compass and a topo map.The Lennfoot Inn and the approach trail were not in yet. If they had been we would have crossed the approach trail twice.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 24, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> My not yet wife demanded the carry. She was still afraid of banjo music. Had never been in the woods. Circa '95.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 24, 2020)

Good stuff eyeball!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 24, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> My not yet wife demanded the carry. She was still afraid of banjo music. Had never been in the woods. Circa '95.


Deliverance was filmed in GA,wasn't it?


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 24, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Dangerous place. Falls to the left. Swore I wouldn't go back without ropes and harness.
> 
> View attachment 1004161
> 
> ...


Thanks,,,,I had it right,,,,? ? ? ?,,,,not,,,,


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 24, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Deliverance was filmed in GA,wasn't it?


Yep. Chattooga River. Portraying the coosawatee gorge now flooded by Carters Lake.
 So not only filmed in Georgia, ABOUT Georgia.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 24, 2020)

Gardenia bloom


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 25, 2020)

Feb 8th snow at DeSoto State Park


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 25, 2020)

Glad it ain't mine


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 25, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Glad it ain't mine View attachment 1004296



There's a new job opening somewhere.

MAGA!!!


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 25, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> There's a new job opening somewhere.
> 
> MAGA!!!


Trackhoe and the property it's on is owned by the same guy. I don't know if he did it or one of his employees. It wasn't nearly that bad last week, but it's getting purty deep now


----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 25, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Glad it ain't mine View attachment 1004296


Mercy. Gonna take a couple big wreckers to get that sucka' out. Seen a few buried that bad (or worse). Saw one once slide off a set of swamp mats into the lake...that was a bad day for the contractor.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 29, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Do you have Pin Cherries there?Wild cherry tree the birds love,,,,


We have pin/fire cherries here. Mostly above 4000'.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 29, 2020)

Driving home yesterday afternoon:


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 29, 2020)

View from the front porch this morning:


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 29, 2020)

BRRRRRRRRR!!!

Nice to look at, sucks to live in.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 29, 2020)

Meanwhile in 70ﾟ Florida. . .


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 29, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Meanwhile in 70ﾟ Florida. . .
> 
> View attachment 1004888


I hate you.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 29, 2020)

Sometimes I bug the snot out of Slayer, too...
But he won't come around the Campfire much…


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 29, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I hate you.



 I hadn't even seen your pictures when I posted the sea trout. They were on the previous page. Somehow I just knew what you were talking about lol!


----------



## StanB1 (Mar 1, 2020)

Took a walk on the pier at Grand Haven, Michigan.  Railing was wearing an ice skirt.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 2, 2020)

I met this huge jake today. He was not the least bit scared of me. After I took the last pic, I “yurk, yurk, yurked” at him, and he gobbled at me from 20’ away!


----------



## Whitefeather (Mar 3, 2020)

On rainy days, I always like looking at this. It’s a picture from my grandfather’s place in South Dakota taken in September of 2018


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 3, 2020)

Whitefeather said:


> View attachment 1005207On rainy days, I always like looking at this. It’s a picture from my grandfather’s place in South Dakota taken in September of 2018


That is a great pic!


----------



## Whitefeather (Mar 3, 2020)

Thanks everyone . At the time that pic was taken it was about 95 degrees and hadn’t rained in months. Got up the next morning it was 45 degrees and raining. Like to have froze. 
If you ever get a chance to go out there you need to do it. It’s an amazing place.


----------



## Stroker (Mar 3, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Mercy. Gonna take a couple big wreckers to get that sucka' out. Seen a few buried that bad (or worse). Saw one once slide off a set of swamp mats into the lake...that was a bad day for the contractor.


 Best bet for extraction is another excavator and two good operators. Hope that engine is not drowned out.


----------



## Whitefeather (Mar 3, 2020)

Our travel companion for the trip to South Dakota. That’s near the mouth of White River where it flows into the Missouri. White River is appropriately named as it flows out of the Badlands. It’s full of sediment and yet we used to catch catfish and sturgeon out of it by the truck loads.


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 3, 2020)

The badlands white feather mentioned. A remarkable place.


----------



## Whitefeather (Mar 3, 2020)

Yes i


fireman32 said:


> The badlands white feather mentioned. A remarkable place.View attachment 1005290


Yes it is.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 4, 2020)

Whitefeather said:


> View attachment 1005287Our travel companion for the trip to South Dakota. That’s near the mouth of White River where it flows into the Missouri. White River is appropriately named as it flows out of the Badlands. It’s full of sediment and yet we used to catch catfish and sturgeon out of it by the truck loads.


Beautiful dog,,,,


----------



## Whitefeather (Mar 4, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Beautiful dog,,,,



Thanks. He's a mess tho.....


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 4, 2020)

Speaking of dogs ? or whatever it is...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 4, 2020)

Dini. (Houghdini).


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 4, 2020)

Happy


----------



## Whitefeather (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 4, 2020)

Whitefeather said:


> View attachment 1005460


Rut Roe Shaggy ! Busted !


----------



## Whitefeather (Mar 4, 2020)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Rut Roe Shaggy ! Busted !


Yep. He got a pass. That’s in Indiana last October


----------



## Whitefeather (Mar 4, 2020)

Same tree about an hour later. Got to watch him or her for about 5 minutes at about 5 feet.


----------



## Whitefeather (Mar 4, 2020)

Danggit it posted it sideways. Sorry about that


----------



## GreenPig (Mar 4, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> Happy
> View attachment 1005457


Wonderful!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Mar 5, 2020)

Pic from a few weeks ago-Gainesville, North Hall area


----------



## Geffellz18 (Mar 5, 2020)

Had to go enjoy the North GA hills!


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 6, 2020)

Man I wish we were up there!


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## 4HAND (Mar 8, 2020)

Only difference between a man & boy

Is the price of their toys.
Somebody's serious about mudbogging.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 8, 2020)

Wife saw this on Facebook. Supposedly taken while crossing the Cedar Key highway.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 8, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Wife saw this on Facebook. Supposedly taken while crossing the Cedar Key highway.
> View attachment 1006070


After looking more closely, the terrain is not right for that area. 
Either way, huge boar.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 8, 2020)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1006001



Good lookin' young man.

Hint - take the price tag off the left sleeve of the suit coat before going out....


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 8, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Good lookin' young man.
> 
> Hint - take the price tag off the left sleeve of the suit coat before going out....


????

We will. He was modeling his brand new suit for his grandmother. Needed a new suit for an upcoming school conference. Had to go to Men's Wearhouse to find a suit long enough. Spent more on it than any suit I've ever bought!
I need to frame that dadgum price tag!


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 8, 2020)

I knew it was something along those lines, couldn't resist the poke.

Another hint - If he ain't done growin'  rent a suit.


----------



## bear claw (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 8, 2020)

Geffellz18 said:


> Had to go enjoy the North GA hills!
> 
> View attachment 1005650View attachment 1005651


Makes me miss my Isuzu Rodeo.


----------



## treemanjohn (Mar 8, 2020)

24 inch tree missed my metal building by6 inches


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 8, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> 24 inch tree missed my metal building by6 inches
> View attachment 1006148View attachment 1006149


Wow.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 8, 2020)

@treemanjohn stormdamage


----------



## j_seph (Mar 9, 2020)

Those of y'all who have FB go check out this young man with autism. Does some amazing photography. https://www.facebook.com/groups/Ant..._id=1583722836386326&notif_t=group_highlights


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2020)

bear claw said:


> View attachment 1006136


My shiitake logs are some of my most prized possessions.


----------



## bear claw (Mar 9, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> My shiitake logs are some of my most prized possessions.


Yes sir we like our mushrooms round here. I intend to add a few more logs this year.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2020)

A few hard-earned slabs from last weekend:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 9, 2020)

My nephew took this with his cell phone. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 9, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My nephew took this with his cell phone. It's one of my favorites. View attachment 1006281


I'll bet there's a lot of love in that hand clasp.


----------



## bear claw (Mar 9, 2020)

I recorded a bird I called in for my wife a few years ago with my cellphone
 Broke it down in still shots and come up with this picture I thought it was cool.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 9, 2020)

That is very cool!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 9, 2020)

A days work. From master to surgeon.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 9, 2020)

I'd rather be fishing.


----------



## GreenPig (Mar 10, 2020)

Somebody's got to do it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 10, 2020)

bear claw said:


> View attachment 1006136


May try this this year,,,,


----------



## Whitefeather (Mar 10, 2020)

Mr Bluebird don’t think much of my truck washing abilities, I guess.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 10, 2020)

A chair. Just a kitchen chair. Just a kitchen chair in the woods.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 10, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> A days work. From master to surgeon.
> View attachment 1006329



Um, is your plumbing.....plumb?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 10, 2020)

Spring is just around the corner and we'll be moving into a new house soon.  Figured I better transplant these trees while they're still dormant.  My little helpers were glad to get out of the house after the rainiest winter they've ever known.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 10, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Um, is your plumbing.....plumb?



Perfectly. Camera angles on pics can be very deceiving.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 10, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> Perfectly. Camera angles on pics can be very deceiving.



That's what I figured, I'm just messing with you.


----------



## GreenPig (Mar 10, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Spring is just around the corner and we'll be moving into a new house soon.  Figured I better transplant these trees while they're still dormant.  My little helpers were glad to get out of the house after the rainiest winter they've ever known.


Excellent. They'll look later at those grown tree's and remember the day ya'll planted them.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 11, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> A chair. Just a kitchen chair. Just a kitchen chair in the woods.
> View attachment 1006436



Boggles the mind.
Why is it facing the tree?
Was the tree there when the chair was put there?

Looks like a "Super Time Out Chair".


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 11, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Boggles the mind.
> Why is it facing the tree?
> Was the tree there when the chair was put there?
> 
> Looks like a "Super Time Out Chair".


It's a half mile from the house too. Looks like a fella was using it to hunt and using the tree for block


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 11, 2020)

No Corona virus here…


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 11, 2020)

Whitefeather said:


> View attachment 1006432Mr Bluebird don’t think much of my truck washing abilities, I guess.



Had the same problem for two years. They attack the mirrors. Crazy birds! Grrrr


----------



## Whitefeather (Mar 11, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> Had the same problem for two years. They attack the mirrors. Crazy birds! Grrrr


They’ve been at it so long that there are blood splatters smeared on the window. 
Crazy bird is correct


----------



## Whitefeather (Mar 11, 2020)

Indiana Beach ferris wheel.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Mar 11, 2020)

I75 south-Acworth/Kennesaw area


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 12, 2020)

Caught a few lil 'ol sheepsheads today...




Wore out and washin boat, cleanin fish; thread later...


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 12, 2020)

Since grocery shopping is women's work I rarely go in a grocery store. 

I had to stop at the ghetto like Walmark's grocery tonight. I figured I might as well see if the hubbub about people hoarding skid sheets was true. It is.

The cashier said they got a half a trailer load of TP last night and were sold out by 0800. She said C-stores were buying it up to resell.


----------



## georgia357 (Mar 13, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Since grocery shopping is women's work I rarely go in a grocery store.
> 
> I had to stop at the ghetto like Walmark's grocery tonight. I figured I might as well see if the hubbub about people hoarding skid sheets was true. It is.
> 
> ...



Is that in Winder or Epps Bridge?


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 13, 2020)

georgia357 said:


> Is that in Winder or Epps Bridge?



It's that Walmart Marketplace on Atlanta Highway.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 13, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Caught a few lil 'ol sheepsheads today...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1006724
> ...


Nice convict,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 13, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Since grocery shopping is women's work I rarely go in a grocery store.
> 
> I had to stop at the ghetto like Walmark's grocery tonight. I figured I might as well see if the hubbub about people hoarding skid sheets was true. It is.
> 
> ...


If you said that to my wife,,,,better have a Helmut on,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 13, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Caught a few lil 'ol sheepsheads today...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1006724
> ...


What are the limits on convicts? Any?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2020)

.....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 13, 2020)

Where I need to be right now...left and right


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 13, 2020)

Another one coming along


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 13, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1006807




Good lookin' bug Nic.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 13, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Another one coming alongView attachment 1006858


Man you stay busy!


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 13, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Man you stay busy!


Yes sir, purty much all the time


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 13, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Yes sir, purty much all the time


That's a good thing!


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 13, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> View attachment 1006567View attachment 1006568View attachment 1006569


looks like 1800's house?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Mar 13, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> looks like 1800's house?



i think so, Fairfield County has some old home places

https://www.google.com/maps/@34.397...m4!1so0x5g16AtisuEKHEcgNe8g!2e0!7i3328!8i1664


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 14, 2020)

Trying to make carpenters outta these boys


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 14, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Trying to make carpenters outta these boysView attachment 1007013



You need a bigger boy or a smaller hammer!!!!

Just kidding - that looks great.


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 14, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> No Corona virus here…


Glad to see all you fishermen practicing social distancing.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 14, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Trying to make carpenters outta these boys



Give em a couple pistolas. What could go wrong?


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 14, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Give em a couple pistolas. What could go wrong?


Gotta start from scratch like I did. They'll have a greater appreciation for the finer things in life ?


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 15, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Gotta start from scratch like I did. They'll have a greater appreciation for the finer things in life ?




I like the way little one shimmed back the guard on the saw. That young man is a framer.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 15, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1006807


That oughta catch a few redbellies. Is that a Griffin Odyssey Spider vise? Looks just like mine.


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 15, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> I like the way little one shimmed back the guard on the saw. That young man is a framer.


I wondered how long it would take someone to notice, I figured you'd be the first ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> That oughta catch a few redbellies. Is that a Griffin Odyssey Spider vise? Looks just like mine.




It is, got it for my last birthday. I like it too


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 15, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> It is, got it for my last birthday. I like it too


I love mine.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Mar 15, 2020)

BBQ therapy...


----------



## georgia_home (Mar 15, 2020)

At the range the other day. Showers up top, beautiful but a bit breezy down low.


----------



## georgia_home (Mar 15, 2020)

About the same in the other direction.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 16, 2020)

I hit pay dirt at Sam's this morning. Gonna have a clean starfish.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 16, 2020)

A member here asked me to pick up a pallet of frijoles for him. I won't mention his name but I made a run up to North Carolina for the delivery.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 16, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> A member here asked me to pick up a pallet of frijoles for him. I won't mention his name but I made a run up to North Carolina for the delivery.
> 
> View attachment 1007357


I wouldn't recommend that. That feller has been stockpiling ammo and likker instead of toilet paper.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Mar 16, 2020)

in the pines where the sun never shines


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Mar 16, 2020)

2 door bonneville


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Deer Fanatic (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Deer Fanatic said:


> View attachment 1007473


Nice,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 17, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> 2 door bonneville
> 
> View attachment 1007360


What a beauty,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 17, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1007404


All I can say is that I'm envious,,,,


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 17, 2020)

I hope my family knows how important they are to me. I wouldn't go to these heights for just anybody, you got to love this stuff ?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## basstrkr (Mar 17, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> 2 door bonneville
> 
> View attachment 1007360


 I saw a 74 Lincoln Continental yesteerdey , it looked like it would take up 4 parking places it was so long and wide.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 17, 2020)

basstrkr said:


> I saw a 74 Lincoln Continental yesteerdey , it looked like it would take up 4 parking places it was so long and wide.


My Dad had a 72,,,,convertible,,,,


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 17, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> View attachment 1007546View attachment 1007547View attachment 1007545


Where'd you see that circus train, Ranger?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 17, 2020)

Spring has sprung. Azeleas have arrived.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Mar 17, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Where'd you see that circus train, Ranger?



here

it aint going nowhere either

https://www.google.com/maps/@34.311...4!1sSsmGv3Qbe_dQ5E1PObC6wA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Mar 17, 2020)

there is a neat stone school house near it

https://www.google.com/maps/@34.311...4!1sleNEHG8jfW-OMHztsg9zzw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 17, 2020)

I was admiring that stonework in the wall.


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 18, 2020)

One of the best things I've ever purchased!


----------



## DSGB (Mar 18, 2020)

Native azaleas blooming


----------



## Wanderlust (Mar 18, 2020)

Picked up a few this past weekend


----------



## Wanderlust (Mar 18, 2020)

DSGB said:


> Native azaleas blooming
> View attachment 1007667


All the ones I see around here are light pink, those you got are cool ,ain't seen that color.


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 18, 2020)

The orange is a rare color.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 18, 2020)

Wanderlust said:


> All the ones I see around here are light pink, those you got are cool ,ain't seen that color.


Flame azaleas, most are bright orange but we have an odd few that are blood red.  But they won't be blooming here for quite some time yet.


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 18, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> One of the best things I've ever purchased!
> 
> View attachment 1007597




We live in the middle of the woods. Lines come a long ways through them to us. I spent 240k building a house. 5k for total purchase and install was a no brainer. 20kw runs the entire house! It's been used at least 10 times in the last 13 months.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 18, 2020)

Wanderlust said:


> Picked up a few this past weekendView attachment 1007685View attachment 1007686



Looks like Mako? Florida? Found lots around Sarasato.


----------



## Wanderlust (Mar 19, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> Looks like Mako? Florida? Found lots around Sarasato.


Fernandina Beach. Looks like a mako to me.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 19, 2020)

I figure Nic will know what this is. I assume some type of caterpillar. I've never seen it before.  It was on a sawtooth oak limb.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Mar 19, 2020)

bacon wrapped straps


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Mar 19, 2020)

2 second dog


----------



## georgia_home (Mar 19, 2020)

From the medical side of things, for those who know what this is and how painful it can be.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 19, 2020)

Look at all that striking paper!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 20, 2020)

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> 2 second dog View attachment 1007840


Healer in her?


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Mar 20, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Healer in her?


Yes sir, blue heeler.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 20, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> I figure Nic will know what this is. I assume some type of caterpillar. I've never seen it before.  It was on a sawtooth oak limb.
> View attachment 1007825View attachment 1007827




Looks like an oak gall. Caused by a type of wasp.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 20, 2020)

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Yes sir, blue heeler.


Nice,our blue passed away two years ago,,,,we've got a Red now,,,,Lucy


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 20, 2020)

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Yes sir, blue heeler.


Smartest dogs that have ever owned me,,,,


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 20, 2020)

georgia_home said:


> From the medical side of things, for those who know what this is and how painful it can be.
> 
> View attachment 1007867


Is that a kidney stone? Yuge!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 20, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Is that a kidney stone? Yuge!


Thinking the same,,,,


----------



## georgia_home (Mar 20, 2020)

Yep. Wife, along with her brother and father, get them regularly. Not sure about her sister. Genetics is a wonderful thing. The family does tend to live to the 80’s though, so... sometimes genetics ain’t too bad. 



dwhee87 said:


> Is that a kidney stone? Yuge!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Mar 20, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Smartest dogs that have ever owned me,,,,


Yeah, they'll try to be the boss if you don't watch them.....



Cmp1 said:


> Nice,our blue passed away two years ago,,,,we've got a Red now,,,,Lucy View attachment 1007885


Good looking Red!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 20, 2020)

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Yeah, they'll try to be the boss if you don't watch them.....
> 
> 
> Good looking Red!


Thanks,,,,


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 20, 2020)

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> 2 second dog View attachment 1007840


Nice dog....but I like the truck too.  A real truck with wing glasses and probably floor vents too ! Boy you cant hide money !


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Mar 20, 2020)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Nice dog....but I like the truck too.  A real truck with wing glasses and probably floor vents too ! Boy you cant hide money !


Thanks
Yep floor vents and a heater too but no radio. Uncle bought it new in 69, said he had no need for a radio......??


----------



## Stroker (Mar 20, 2020)

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> 2 second dog View attachment 1007840


Nice old Ford truck. What year?


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Mar 20, 2020)

This is River(yellow lab) and Sage(black Gold-ador). My son and DIL have been raising/training River for Southeastern Guide Dogs for a little over a year. They are taking him and Sage-raised by another couple- to Fla. in the morning for about another year of training before they get paired with whoever needs their expert help. We are sure gonna miss him. They are bringing back a new pup to start again!


----------



## georgia_home (Mar 20, 2020)

Something is a little off with this... and I just bought these this week...


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Mar 20, 2020)

Stroker said:


> Nice old Ford truck. What year?


Thanks 
It's a 1969, good ole dependable truck.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 22, 2020)

Foggy Sunday Morning.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Antique blacksmith's leg vise that's been in my family for 4 generation....so far 5 generations have handled it, my son helped me set it after my dad gave me the vise....my son will have to wait a while for his turn.  I am attached to this thing....


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 22, 2020)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Antique blacksmith's leg vise that's been in my family for 4 generation....so far 5 generations have handled it, my son helped me set it after my dad gave me the vise....my son will have to wait a while for his turn.  I am attached to this thing....


I have one just like it, I'm not sure if my grandpa or my great-grandpa originally bought it. Still works great.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 22, 2020)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Antique blacksmith's leg vise that's been in my family for 4 generation....so far 5 generations have handled it, my son helped me set it after my dad gave me the vise....my son will have to wait a while for his turn.  I am attached to this thing....


So I have this exact vise too.
VERY IMPRESSIVE VISE.
What can you tell me about it?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 22, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> I figure Nic will know what this is. I assume some type of caterpillar. I've never seen it before.  It was on a sawtooth oak limb.
> View attachment 1007825View attachment 1007827


Yep, what Nic said. That particular one is "pine cone oak gall," you don't see it as often as some of the other types.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 22, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> View attachment 1008322


Is that an old flatfish there?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Mar 22, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I have one just like it, I'm not sure if my grandpa or my great-grandpa originally bought it. Still works great.


This one is in great shape too. 

 I greased the screw on it 40 years ago when I was in 8-9th grade (after crushing stuff in it for years).

I hope it is in my family for another 100+ years!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 22, 2020)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> This one is in great shape too.
> 
> I greased the screw on it 40 years ago when I was in 8-9th grade (after crushing stuff in it for years).
> 
> I hope it is in my family for another 100+ years!


Yeah, mine is still in good working condition, too. I love stuff like that.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> So I have this exact vise too.
> VERY IMPRESSIVE VISE.
> What can you tell me about it?


Sadly I don't know the mfg yet.  I googled and my head was swimming from all the info.  

There were literally 100s of manufacturers for this style of vise in the last 200 years.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 22, 2020)

Ever seen one of these lures? It's called "The Stutterbug"
Mel Tillis designed them and sold them in his Branson, Mo. theater.


He autographed each one he sold there.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 22, 2020)

I watched my regular customer let it sit outside a year or so.
Finally traded some extra tree climbing for it, while bargaining up in the tree.
It was getting stiff but now works flawless again. I’ve broken a few good vises so I hope this one lasts. Lol.
He had it for yard art.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 22, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Is that an old flatfish there?



Yep!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 22, 2020)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> I watched my regular customer let it sit outside a year or so.
> Finally traded some extra tree climbing for it, while bargaining up in the tree.
> It was getting stiff but now works flawless again. I’ve broken a few good vises so I hope this one lasts. Lol.
> He had it for yard art.


If you break that one, you've done something.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 22, 2020)

Ikr it appears solid steel rather than cast.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 22, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Ever seen one of these lures? It's called "The Stutterbug"
> Mel Tillis designed them and sold them in his Branson, Mo. theater.
> 
> 
> ...



It don't look like there's enuff 'M's at the beginning of M-m-M-mell Tillis.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Ikr it appears solid steel rather than cast.


Also, they have pins at the top connection - semi loose.  The foot is designed to take the impact/shock to the ground.

Beat away, these vises were designed for abuse!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 22, 2020)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Also, they have pins at the top connection - semi loose.  The foot is designed to take the impact/shock to the ground.
> 
> Beat away, these vises were designed for abuse!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 22, 2020)

The best part is inside was still loaded with grease. I don’t have the heart to clean it up any.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 22, 2020)

I did heat the handle red and straighten it to my liking.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 22, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> It don't look like there's enuff 'M's at the beginning of M-m-M-mell Tillis.




He writes like he sings not talks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 22, 2020)

Little oak snake.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 22, 2020)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


>




Lane Smith. I had to Google him. He passed away from ALS in 2005. I missed that. I always liked that guy. RIP


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 22, 2020)

georgia_home said:


> Something is a little off with this... and I just bought these this week...
> 
> View attachment 1007965



Wrong color!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 22, 2020)

So much for the 12-20 law huh ?


----------



## georgia_home (Mar 22, 2020)

Guy said he had them for a while. I guess.. all “new”, in original boxes. #5 lead shot. They were free! So I took em. He doesn’t like 20, and getting out of the gauge. Got about 16 other boxes of 8 shot for $45. So not a bad deal.



Lukikus2 said:


> Wrong color!


----------



## georgia_home (Mar 22, 2020)

those shells are PRE that law. And still in origins boxes. But yeah, that’s why I posted... that and I recently figured out how to resize/downsize the pics for posting fairly easily. 



Hillbilly stalker said:


> So much for the 12-20 law huh ?


----------



## DSGB (Mar 23, 2020)

Spotted this Iris in a creek bottom while chasing turkeys


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Wanderlust (Mar 23, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Little oak snake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like an egg thief to me.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 23, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> View attachment 1008598View attachment 1008599


Love all your shots of the Midlands. You have a good eye.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 23, 2020)

Dawn from the front porch a couple mornings ago


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 23, 2020)

Dux.


----------



## Whitefeather (Mar 25, 2020)

I 75/85 southbound through downtown Atlanta at 4:45 today


----------



## georgia_home (Mar 25, 2020)

These places don’t close... well, there’s a first time for everything. All roads in blocked with barriers except 1. Only people on site are security and maybe one or two maint folks.

Never seen the parking lot 100% empty.


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 25, 2020)

This guy popped up along the fence.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 25, 2020)

Oh yes I did.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Mar 26, 2020)

Rabid animal defense systems.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 26, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Dux.View attachment 1008617


Saw a few on the open water the other day,,,,Robin's and Sand Hills are back,,,,


----------



## normaldave (Mar 26, 2020)

Well, ok, not really random, but timely:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243233154686648327


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 26, 2020)

Doing a little cleaning up around the house this evening


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Mar 26, 2020)

somebody's hunt camp


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 26, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> somebody's hunt camp
> 
> View attachment 1009265View attachment 1009266


Bet that place has some stories.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 26, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Bet that place has some stories.


I thought the same thing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 28, 2020)

It's the MOST wonderful time of the year.


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 28, 2020)

Had the boat running this morning and this rascal come crawling off the trailer


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 29, 2020)

Ready, set, pollen!
13 days and counting since last rinse and saltwater...




Never thought it would happen 3 week ago...


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Mar 30, 2020)

toadstool...


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Mar 31, 2020)

My rescued  parrot.  Agadar.

She's 24 this year.

She loves to have her head scratched.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Mar 31, 2020)

We may be in the middle of a “storm” right now, but she still flies high and waves with great pride!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 31, 2020)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> My rescued  parrot.  Agadar.
> 
> She's 24 this year.
> 
> She loves to have her head scratched.


Nice,,,,got my wife a Sun Conure years ago,,,,she raised her from a baby,,,,highly intelligent,,,,after several years,,,,rescued a Dachshund,she had the dog in her lap and the Conure on her shoulder,,,,guess what happened,,,,heartbroken,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 31, 2020)

Geffellz18 said:


> We may be in the middle of a “storm” right now, but she still flies high and waves with great pride!
> View attachment 1010240


Amen,,,,


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 31, 2020)

Had a freeloader who thought my garage beam was section 8 housing. I had to evict them. Had they already hatched I would have let them stay. FYI: This pic is after I moved the nest.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 31, 2020)

A squirrel must have liked the smell enough to chew through the jar.
If you are unaware of the stench of Orthene, it could knock 4hand off a ribeye.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 31, 2020)

Made some blueberry pancakes. Best pancakes I've ever had. The small ones are Doberman pancakes(no actual Doberman bits IN the pancakes, they are FOR Dobermans). These were the leftovers.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 31, 2020)

Ate too many pancakes.


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 31, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> A squirrel must have liked the smell enough to chew through the jar.
> If you are unaware of the stench or Orthene, it could knock 4hand off a ribeye.
> 
> View attachment 1010268


That's crazy. That stuff stinks to high heaven.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 31, 2020)

Wife just made this quiche. It looks good and smells good but homie don't play dat.


----------



## LTZ25 (Mar 31, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Wife just made this quiche. It looks good and smells good but homie don't play dat.View attachment 1010280


I'd tear that up !!!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Mar 31, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice,,,,got my wife a Sun Conure years ago,,,,she raised her from a baby,,,,highly intelligent,,,,after several years,,,,rescued a Dachshund,she had the dog in her lap and the Conure on her shoulder,,,,guess what happened,,,,heartbroken,,,,


Oh my that's terrible. 

I'd be heartbroken.

When my parrot talks she sounds like her previous owner.   An 80 year old man with a grumbling voice.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 31, 2020)

Much needed.......


----------



## Buck70 (Mar 31, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Much needed.......
> View attachment 1010302


Yes, very much needed.


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 31, 2020)

My late father in laws land that I care for and hunt.  This is my favorite spot on the property.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Apr 1, 2020)

First one I've seen this year.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 1, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Wife just made this quiche. It looks good and smells good but homie don't play dat.View attachment 1010280


Looks like the wife's,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 1, 2020)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Oh my that's terrible.
> 
> I'd be heartbroken.
> 
> When my parrot talks she sounds like her previous owner.   An 80 year old man with a grumbling voice.


She was upset for weeks,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 1, 2020)

Brought my amp home from church just in case I get bored. ?


----------



## Jimmypop (Apr 1, 2020)

My favorite place. Moved here at age 27. Am 78 now. Taylor's Ridge in the background. Springtime flowers everywhere.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 1, 2020)

I hate to put anybody in the street in this economy, but these folks were sheltering in place in my gooseneck and I had to move the trailer.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 1, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Yep.
> Been boreded here fer sure...
> Teachin muhsef...


Yes sir. Is that a Takamine?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 1, 2020)

Yamaha...


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 1, 2020)

Two more done for the year. 50 to go.


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 1, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Brought my amp home from church just in case I get bored. ?View attachment 1010410


Nice strat o tele. I've got some geetars laying around I'll post


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 1, 2020)

Social distancing


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 1, 2020)

Boredom.


----------



## naildrvr (Apr 1, 2020)

A porch I recently finished


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Apr 1, 2020)

that is a nice porch


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 1, 2020)

We're keeping the front porch pretty simple.  I'm wanting to go big in the backyard with an outdoor kitchen.  We'll see what the budget looks like when this is all over.  I may only have enough money left over for a Sterno can on a cinder block.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 1, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> We're keeping the front porch pretty simple.  I'm wanting to go big in the backyard with an outdoor kitchen.  We'll see what the budget looks like when this is all over.  I may only have enough money left over for a Sterno can on a cinder block.


That sure looks nice! You're gonna have a beautiful place.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 2, 2020)

Scored again.......


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 2, 2020)

I see this time you removed the ebba-dince...  Those Dollar General bags!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 2, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Scored again.......View attachment 1010468


Its about like shed hunting aint it ?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 2, 2020)

Feb 2 was 1 year we've been in our new house. Had a mobile home that we lived in about 10' behind it. Time flies! All the grass is already filled in those bare places.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 2, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Feb 2 was 1 year we've been in our new house. Had a mobile home that we lived in about 10' behind it. Time flies! All the grass is already filled in those bare places.
> 
> View attachment 1010479


Nice.
We did the same thing 17 years ago. Bought a small used double wide when we married. Set it far enough back on our property so we could build in front. 5 years later we built our house & sold/moved out the mobile home.
Makes moving easy! ?


----------



## Thunder Head (Apr 2, 2020)

unlucky landing


----------



## Thunder Head (Apr 2, 2020)

i love these little guys.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 4, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> View attachment 1010473


Nice,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 4, 2020)

Cleaning the BGE. I haven't used it in a while and it got moldy. I used the damp charcoal in it and had to get the leaf blower to bring the temp up a bit.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 4, 2020)

This it what you call a project Bronco. I'll basically just be using the frame.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 4, 2020)

.410 14 bolt rear ends. I've been moving my junk off some acreage to my pole barn.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 4, 2020)

Somebody dumped this on the property before we bought it about 20 years ago. I had to clear some trees to get it out. I'd guess it's a 1970 or so.

It decent shape. When I put it in the truck bed(using pallet forks on the track loader) a black snake came about 12" out the bottom and as I was reaching for the phone to take a picture he looked at me and went back up inside.

There is no lid on it. I may just use the sides for barn art unless someone has a better idea.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 4, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Somebody dumped this on the property before we bought it about 20 years ago. I had to clear some trees to get it out. I'd guess it's a 1970 or so.
> 
> It decent shape. When I put it in the truck bed(using pallet forks on the track loader) a black snake came about 12" out the bottom and as I was reaching for the phone to take a picture he looked at me and went back up inside.
> 
> There is no lid on it. I may just use the sides for barn art unless someone has a better idea.View attachment 1010806View attachment 1010808View attachment 1010809



I saw one similar to this, pretty cool in the right room.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 4, 2020)

This is Cowboys Kent Rollins' sloppy joe recipe. I always take a pic of recipes on the computer.

Cowboy Kent has a YouTube cooking channel. He seems like a real nice dude. 

They best sloppy joes I've ever had. A little on the sweet side. I've made them a couple times. Next time I'll cut the sugar in half. 

You mix in the cheese in at the end of the cooking so it melts and mixes in as a binder of sorts. .


----------



## naildrvr (Apr 5, 2020)

Sitting outside listening to the whippoorwills


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 5, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Sitting outside listening to the whippoorwills View attachment 1011026


Fished till dark this evening and at 8:15, a gobbler started hammering from his roost.  Love the sounds of spring.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 5, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Sitting outside listening to the whippoorwills View attachment 1011026


I heard a whipporwill last night.


----------



## Thunder Head (Apr 6, 2020)

I was up in the foothills friday morning. Heard the first whipporwill of the year.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 6, 2020)

I drove down Whippoorwill Road yesterday. That's all I got.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 6, 2020)

I'll be by there again today. I'll get y'all a pitcher.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 6, 2020)

Forgot to take the pitcher. I'll get it tomorrow.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 6, 2020)

Tomorrow will make 3 weeks of being holed up with only 3 trips out to the grocery store. 
I had to get out…



 Quiet enough to hear some turkeys fly up. Known roost on the other side of the top of the hill...


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 6, 2020)

I tried this one without the flash but it didn't work. It was impressive in the dark. 

I was running the temp up with a blower to clean the egg.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 6, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> I tried this one without the flash but it didn't work. It was impressive in the dark.
> 
> I was running the temp up with a blower to clean the egg.View attachment 1011169



 To bring out the color in night time sunset or fire shots, try under exposing the picture by about one stop.Easy on most cell phones. It will blacken out the dark areas even further and make the color richer. ?


----------



## bullgator (Apr 6, 2020)

Walked out the back door to look for deer and almost walked into this Tropical Orb Weaver.


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 6, 2020)

That orb weaver will turn you into a kung fu master when you walk into one at night.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 7, 2020)

Another creek bottom find.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 7, 2020)

bullgator said:


> View attachment 1011170Walked out the back door to look for deer and almost walked into this Tropical Orb Weaver.


Nice,,,,about how big are they?hard to tell in a Pic,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 7, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Tomorrow will make 3 weeks of being holed up with only 3 trips out to the grocery store.
> I had to get out…
> 
> View attachment 1011129
> ...


Love your boat,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 7, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> View attachment 1011150


Nice shot,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 7, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Brought my amp home from church just in case I get bored. ?View attachment 1010410


Love me a Telecaster.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 7, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Love me a Telecaster.


Yes sir.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 7, 2020)

Ready for drywall.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 7, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> View attachment 1010473


Paint that one dark blue, and it would look just like my first truck I bought when I was 15.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 7, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice,,,,about how big are they?hard to tell in a Pic,,,,


I’d guess about 1.5” toe to toe. Possibly 2” straight out.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 7, 2020)

bullgator said:


> I’d guess about 1.5” toe to toe. Possibly 2” straight out.


Thanks,,,,really pretty,,,,


----------



## bullgator (Apr 7, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> That orb weaver will turn you into a kung fu master when you walk into one at night.


Well I was about a foot away from changing my name to Qui Chang Cain


----------



## bullgator (Apr 8, 2020)

The girls came in last evening while I was mowing. They were about 40 yards away when I took this from the mower.


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 8, 2020)

The backyard is on fire


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 8, 2020)

Timing is everything.......


----------



## Milkman (Apr 8, 2020)

My dog didn’t want to play with this cat.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 8, 2020)

Yesterday morning.


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 8, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Yesterday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tussock?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 8, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> Tussock?




Yep. Lit me up too. Twice on my neck.


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 8, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. Lit me up too. Twice on my neck.


Haha ain't supposed to hug them..... I got a pack saddle in my britches one. Too me forever to get them off


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 9, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. Lit me up too. Twice on my neck.




I thought that was a fly you tied and had it stuck on your hat for toting.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> I thought that was a fly you tied and had it stuck on your hat for toting.




I wish! These little rascals and me don`t like each other much.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 9, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I wish! These little rascals and me don`t like each other much.



I don't know anything about tying lies, but my first thought was "That Nic sure is good at tying flies.".


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> I don't know anything about tying lies, but my first thought was "That Nic sure is good at tying flies.".




Thanks. I love to tie and fish with em, but I`m still a rank beginner on tying them.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## naildrvr (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 11, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> View attachment 1011850



Those things used to FLY!


----------



## GreenPig (Apr 11, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> My late father in laws land that I care for and hunt.  This is my favorite spot on the property.View attachment 1010313


I'd fish it.


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Back yard bird in the burbs


----------



## bullgator (Apr 11, 2020)

Tonight’s dinner getting ready to get heat up.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 11, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Tonight’s dinner getting ready to get heat up.


Oh lawd!


----------



## georgia_home (Apr 11, 2020)

Had a little precision flying demonstration today. A thank you for the medical and first response crews working the hospitals. Didn’t have a high vantage point, but had a couple peeks.


----------



## naildrvr (Apr 12, 2020)

Beautiful sunrise this morning


----------



## Wanderlust (Apr 12, 2020)

February 1st. Last time I ate at Waffle House.


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 12, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Timing is everything.......
> View attachment 1011527


Y'all go through some TP!


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Milkman said:


> My dog didn’t want to play with this cat. View attachment 1011528


Nice 'cat & dog' pic there.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 12, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Y'all go through some TP!


Got a little stockpile.........


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> View attachment 1012047View attachment 1012048



Yucca blooms!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 12, 2020)

Siamese bloom


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2020)

The return of the 5 foot + egg thief this evening. This one is about to get on my last nerve. Ate 3 eggs before I exported it to the field.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Love snakes,to pick them up,not so much,,,,

Saw a Racer and two babies yesterday,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Love snakes,to pick them up,not so much,,,,
> 
> Saw a Racer and two babies yesterday,,,,




This is what happens when a 4 foot black racer nails you. Yes,  had to pry it`s jaws open. They hang on like a tax collector.

Afterwards, you get the pleasure of using the tweezers to remove all those rat and bird grabbing hooked teeth that got left in the wound. What fun.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> This is what happens when a 4 foot black racer nails you. Yes,  had to pry it`s jaws open. They hang on like a tax collector.
> 
> Afterwards, you get the pleasure of using the tweezers to remove all those rat and bird grabbing hooked teeth that got left in the wound. What fun.
> 
> ...


This girl had two babies,one on her back,wish I had had my camera,,,,is a black and blue Racer the same?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> This girl had two babies,one on her back,wish I had had my camera,,,,is a black and blue Racer the same?




No, they two different snakes.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> This is what happens when a 4 foot black racer nails you. Yes,  had to pry it`s jaws open. They hang on like a tax collector.
> 
> Afterwards, you get the pleasure of using the tweezers to remove all those rat and bird grabbing hooked teeth that got left in the wound. What fun.
> 
> ...


You've showed me this before,,,,this one hung around because of her babies,I suppose,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> No, they two different snakes.


We have the blue here,,,,Joshua saw another one up the hill,,,,said it was longer,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> You've showed me this before,,,,this one hung around because of her babies,I suppose,,,,




I doubt it. Snakes don`t know the meaning of Motherly love. Especially the snakes that lay eggs.


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 12, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Yucca blooms!


My neighbor down the road has a century plant on the way to blooming.  The shoot/stalk was about 8 feet tall Friday.  Will try to get a pic soon.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 12, 2020)

Same snake you posted pics of last year or the year before? If they could be trained to eat rats only...


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 13, 2020)

Century plant on the way to blooming.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> Same snake you posted pics of last year or the year before? If they could be trained to eat rats only...




Hard to say. I`m constantly moving snakes around, it seems like. All kinds.


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 13, 2020)

Gotta love Dooly county. Few items from our afternoon stroll.


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 13, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Gotta love Dooly county. Few items from our afternoon stroll.View attachment 1012213View attachment 1012214




Them's some odd tracks for a cottonmouth.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2020)

Beaver tracks.  How big was that cottonmouth?


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 13, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Beaver tracks.  How big was that cottonmouth?


I didn’t see his full length, but he was fat as a butterball turkey. I’d say two feet of him was visible, and my name ain’t Nic, so I didn’t pick him up and admire him.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 13, 2020)

Easter at our house. Wife and daughters and yours truly. It was a blessed day. My parents and SIL were there too


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 14, 2020)

Chilly.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> Chilly.
> View attachment 1012336


Name or the weather?????,pretty horse,,,,


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 15, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Name or the weather?????,pretty horse,,,,



Chilly Willy her actual name. I didn't name her. lol ? 14 years old.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2020)

Coming into our shop at work yesterday.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> Chilly Willy her actual name. I didn't name her. lol ? 14 years old.


She's a beauty,,,,


----------



## Thunder Head (Apr 15, 2020)

What ???????


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 15, 2020)

Thunder Head said:


> What ???????


 I have one of those strange cocooned things just like that on my couch right now, too.


----------



## Stroker (Apr 15, 2020)

Thought I was seenin thangs.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 15, 2020)

Cmp1 you have by far out did yourself with this classic epic thread.
I thought random meant accidentally taken photo but still congratulations none the less.


----------



## Thunder Head (Apr 15, 2020)

I was messing around in the boat when i noticed a carolina wren nest on top of some climbing sticks.


----------



## naildrvr (Apr 15, 2020)

Jake wanted to shoot a little bit this evening. His arms ain't quite long enough yet.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 15, 2020)

We're getting there...








Wife got her tub and her picture window


----------



## basstrkr (Apr 16, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Brought my amp home from church just in case I get bored. ?View attachment 1010410



Can you bend dem guitar strangs?


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 16, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> We're getting there...



The hard part's over now.

That is my third favorite stage of a house. My second favorite is right after it has been framed and swept out.

My absolute favorite is when my closing attorney hands me a check and I hand the new owner the keys.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 16, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> The hard part's over now.
> 
> That is my third favorite stage of a house. My second favorite is right after it has been framed and swept out.
> 
> My absolute favorite is when my closing attorney hands me a check and I hand the new owner the keys.



This is the part where money is flowing out like a bucket with a hole in it!


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 16, 2020)

basstrkr said:


> Can you bend dem guitar strangs?


Little bit ?


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 16, 2020)

Needed a couple of things from Walmart.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 16, 2020)

A buddy sent me this. He's headed out shrimping.


----------



## Thunder Head (Apr 17, 2020)

Theses things are so pretty this year, people think there fake.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 17, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Needed a couple of things from Walmart. View attachment 1012622


I've gotta get my fishing lic from Wally World,,,,


----------



## naildrvr (Apr 17, 2020)

Only about 30' to the ground ?
Just to keep the bills paid.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 17, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> I've gotta get my fishing lic from Wally World,,,,



Glad you said that. Da brims are bedding and my and the youngest girl are going this afternoon.

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 17, 2020)

Easy Drvr!!!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Apr 17, 2020)

better git that fall protection!


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 17, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> better git that fall protection!



He's got it. Cheeks clamped to the ridge.


----------



## heggy (Apr 18, 2020)

Two Tone Azalea.  
First time seeing one.


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 18, 2020)

Carpenter bee home.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 18, 2020)

Quick trip to Lowe's. I was careful and wore my mask!!


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 25, 2020)

Sister sent me this. Their pond has a new visitor.


----------



## Buck70 (Apr 25, 2020)

Mating season, also a plate of fried gator tail.


----------



## naildrvr (Apr 25, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Sister sent me this. Their pond has a new visitor.
> View attachment 1014073


Looks like Suppa!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 25, 2020)

Just finished this one. Still got to decide which sights and Holographic to use.


----------



## KevChap (Apr 26, 2020)

My new firepit almost finished


----------



## naildrvr (Apr 26, 2020)

ChapmanTree said:


> My new firepit almost finished View attachment 1014256


That's awesome! I love it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2020)

ChapmanTree said:


> My new firepit almost finished View attachment 1014256


Really nice,,,,


----------



## oldguy (Apr 26, 2020)

ChapmanTree said:


> My new firepit almost finished View attachment 1014256


Dang! Mines an old truck rim.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 26, 2020)

ChapmanTree said:


> My new firepit almost finished View attachment 1014256


Is that a Miller welder over there?my buddy has a plasma cutter,,,,


----------



## georgia_home (Apr 26, 2020)

Got one of those on the office / gun room that needs assembling. It’s for the mrs. Need to get off my duff and finish it. I picked up a bushnell trs25 I think it’s called. Full Cowitness.  Like that on my ar. And I need a rear flip up. Had a standard front triangle.



John Cooper said:


> Just finished this one. Still got to decide which sights and Holographic to use.View attachment 1014243


----------



## Buck70 (Apr 26, 2020)

ChapmanTree said:


> My new firepit almost finished View attachment 1014256


Holy Cow that's awesome!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 26, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Sister sent me this. Their pond has a new visitor.
> View attachment 1014073



What is it?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 26, 2020)

I can't see.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 26, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> What is it?


A gator.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 26, 2020)

4HAND said:


> A gator.



I just had to ask


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 26, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> I just had to ask


?   ??


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 26, 2020)

My pic is a propane truck exploding outside my window.



Not.


It's the sun shining through at that moment.


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 27, 2020)

Missing concerts. This was a year ago


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 27, 2020)

Working on a few bugs.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 27, 2020)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1014476View attachment 1014477



You should be out ticketing Yankees not hanging around the salt marshes.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 27, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> You should be out ticketing Yankees not hanging around the salt marshes.


?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 27, 2020)

We was out chasing them ground buzzards today and ran across this. It’s an old cemetery . It was hard to make out the old weathered stones. The most “readable “ was from 1827, born in the late 1700’s.. I don’t know what you would call this, but it was approx 20 ft X 40 hued granite room. Four walls with no gate or entrance approx 4 foot high all around. There were several slave graves on the North end, mostly rocks inscribed with a nail. It must have been a wealthy family, we saw one labeled “ Doctor “. There is a granite quarry about 3-5 miles up the nearest road. A lot of forgotten history here.


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 27, 2020)

Very cool, Hillbilly.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 27, 2020)

Whelk...


----------



## naildrvr (Apr 27, 2020)

Found a piece of steel embedded in I sheet of 3/4" plywood. 3/16" thick x 1-1/2" wide. I'm assuming it's something that broke off a machine during the mfg process. You can see where it had been welded.


----------



## Buck70 (Apr 28, 2020)

That's not good for a saw blade.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Apr 30, 2020)

Cross Anchor Lodge 262


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Apr 30, 2020)

building next door is for sale


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Apr 30, 2020)

spent my stimulus money


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 30, 2020)

I’ll caught a couple of trespassers enjoying themselves on my property.


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## fireman32 (May 1, 2020)

Replaced some auger bearings.


----------



## GreenPig (May 2, 2020)

ChapmanTree said:


> My new firepit almost finished View attachment 1014256


That's very nice.


----------



## GreenPig (May 2, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> spent my stimulus money
> 
> View attachment 1014865


Does it have the tow package??


----------



## Core Lokt (May 2, 2020)

It’s a beautiful day in God’s country


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 2, 2020)

The beach is open


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 2, 2020)

Big sail


----------



## heggy (May 3, 2020)

Thunder Birds and Blue Angles flyby over my neighborhood.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 3, 2020)

heggy said:


> Thunder Birds and Blue Angles flyby over my neighborhood.View attachment 1015181View attachment 1015181



Nice pics!


----------



## baddave (May 3, 2020)

Tiny said "what you're doin don't make NO sense"


----------



## Cmp1 (May 3, 2020)

heggy said:


> Thunder Birds and Blue Angles flyby over my neighborhood.View attachment 1015181View attachment 1015181


Nice,,,,wish I could have seen it,,,,


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 3, 2020)

I have no love for these bugs  Saw some windshields left me wondering how the folks could see.


----------



## georgia_home (May 3, 2020)

They’re going around the country, it seems. 

Which part of Michigan are you in? DetRot? Ann Arbor? Near a big hospital?

I could maybe see MI IN IL in one leg of this tour at some point.



Cmp1 said:


> Nice,,,,wish I could have seen it,,,,


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Cmp1 (May 3, 2020)

georgia_home said:


> They’re going around the country, it seems.
> 
> Which part of Michigan are you in? DetRot? Ann Arbor? Near a big hospital?
> 
> I could maybe see MI IN IL in one leg of this tour at some point.


Northern L.P,,,,


----------



## Core Lokt (May 6, 2020)

Sunrise from the duck blind





My oldest girl driving me around on the lake.




My chilren last Father's Day


Good friends son with his firs duck on the wing at 11


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 6, 2020)

Bidding farewell after saving it from a feline.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 6, 2020)

And for kicks. ? Another reflection pic . This is the sun shining across the pool, through the glass door and out the front window. Like a big prysum. 

How bored am I


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2020)

Might have to wrap up a big piece of pork flesh in one of these and grill it.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 7, 2020)

Skywriter today. He spelled trust then started something else.


----------



## fireman32 (May 7, 2020)

Giant silk moth caterpillar.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 8, 2020)

20lb of burger= 18 vac sealed packs.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 8, 2020)

Praise the Lord!  We hit a gusher and only had to drill 160 feet!  My last well was over 760 feet deep and still didn't have the volume of water we just hit.


----------



## naildrvr (May 8, 2020)

Gettin' another one done. Trying to beat the rain and the guy sawing lumber is s...l...o...w...


----------



## naildrvr (May 8, 2020)

Saw this in town this morning


----------



## fireman32 (May 8, 2020)

Friend of mines pics, Mississippi Kite. Crisp co.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2020)

I think we need to drill the holes bigger. FAT bees.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 8, 2020)

Ate a sausage biscuit at 7:30 this morning. Got off early and got on the tractor at 1p got off at 4:45 and finally got lunch.

This pic was taken at 5:03p

this one was taken at 5:06



I was hongry!


----------



## Core Lokt (May 9, 2020)

Got lunch prepared for the grill. Jalapeño cheddar sausage we made and fresh poppers stuffed with vegetable cream cheese, strawberry cream cheese and palmetto jap cheese topped with thick smoked bacon


----------



## Core Lokt (May 9, 2020)

A plate of goodness!


----------



## Thunder Head (May 9, 2020)

Good 4 footer,
Lucky for him i was around. Took him in the woods and let him go in a brush pile.


----------



## naildrvr (May 9, 2020)

Concrete truck hit the service wire and bent the mast. Homeowner patched it up with some duct tape


----------



## jiminbogart (May 9, 2020)

Crazy running that weather head conduit right at the valley. Vent pipe is too close for comfort too.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 9, 2020)

Not good,,,,


----------



## bullgator (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Core Lokt (May 10, 2020)

Got up early and went collecting flowers and made my wife a bouquet of flowers for mama day. All wild except for the one oleander. 



Not sure why some Pics are sideways???


----------



## bullgator (May 10, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Got up early and went collecting flowers and made my wife a bouquet of flowers for mama day. All wild except for the one oleander.
> 
> View attachment 1016240
> 
> Not sure why some Pics are sideways???


How did you get that vase to stay there?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Core Lokt (May 10, 2020)

Cooked us some breakfast. It was hoot!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2020)

Snow here in May,,,,good Lord,,,,


----------



## GreenPig (May 10, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Snow here in May,,,,good Lord,,,,View attachment 1016273


It can't last long at that temp.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2020)

GreenPig said:


> It can't last long at that temp.


Not accurate,,,,it's 36 here,,,,


----------



## Core Lokt (May 10, 2020)

Berrrr!


----------



## Core Lokt (May 10, 2020)

bullgator said:


> How did you get that vase to stay there?



Gorilla glue, how else ?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2020)

Toooooo sweet. Thank goodness it was lemon. YUM!


----------



## bullgator (May 10, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Gorilla glue, how else ?


Of course!


----------



## Thunder Head (May 10, 2020)

Cmp1,
 I think were actually having spring here in the south for a change. Instead of going from cold to hot. My wife is not impressed.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2020)

Thunder Head said:


> Cmp1,
> I think were actually having spring here in the south for a change. Instead of going from cold to hot. My wife is not impressed.



We had spring earlier,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## jiminbogart (May 10, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Snow here in May,,,,good Lord,,,,



If that was my yard on May 10, someone else would have to take the picture and there would be a big area of red mist on the snow.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> If that was my yard on May 10, someone else would have to take the picture and there would be a big area of red mist on the snow.



????,strange weather this year,,,,


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 10, 2020)

i lived in upstate NY for a couple years, swore i would never go back!


----------



## Core Lokt (May 11, 2020)

A friend just restored this jeep. he and his wife came over yesterday and we road through the plantation and down to the lake.


----------



## DSGB (May 11, 2020)

Spotted this guy hanging out in the hedges.


----------



## DSGB (May 11, 2020)

Another visitor in the snowball bushes.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2020)

DSGB said:


> Another visitor in the snowball bushes.
> View attachment 1016393


Blend right in,,,,


----------



## Meriwether Mike (May 11, 2020)

The bent mast owner was lucky the wires did not short in the pinch point and burn the house down.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 11, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Praise the Lord!  We hit a gusher and only had to drill 160 feet!  My last well was over 760 feet deep and still didn't have the volume of water we just hit.



I've never had a well dug. But had wells. Always wondered how well diggers "pick a spot"?


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 11, 2020)

DSGB said:


> Another visitor in the snowball bushes.
> View attachment 1016393



That is a lot of snake! You need to post that on Nics thread.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 11, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> I've never had a well dug. But had wells. Always wondered how well diggers "pick a spot"?


A well man in Royston used witching sticks on ours and swore it worked.

I can't argue, he hit good sweet water both wells.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 11, 2020)

Found this hole pawed out by deer. My glove is in it for size and depth reference.

The hole wasn't there a couple weeks ago. About basket ball size.

I'm gonna have to ask the boys that hunt the land what they poured on the ground. They're members on GON.

May just be salt or minerals. I don't know. The only thing I've ever put out for deer is lead and arrows.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 11, 2020)

My angels.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 11, 2020)

She saw me headed to the bathroom. She wants her butt rubbed while you do your business.
Notice the curling iron. My wife likes to soak in the tub. I put a toaster there and she was wise to my plan. I figure the curling iron is more subtle.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 11, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> A well man in Royston used witching sticks on ours and swore it worked.
> 
> I can't argue, he hit good sweet water both wells.



I witch often to find utilities. It's like playing wiji with water  Just wondering if it really works than deep.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 11, 2020)

Which one of you fellas know what this VIN tag is on?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 11, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> I've never had a well dug. But had wells. Always wondered how well diggers "pick a spot"?



This one dug where I pointed and said "dig."  But I know a bunch of folks that swear by water witching.  My dad can do it.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 11, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Which one of you fellas know what this VIN tag is on?View attachment 1016428


Bronco


----------



## jiminbogart (May 11, 2020)

Yanked the skin off some thighs and threw them on the grill.

They didn't suck.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 11, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Which one of you fellas know what this VIN tag is on?View attachment 1016428



I never owned any with those fancy tags... It's a 76 either how. Also says RV. Winnebago?


----------



## jiminbogart (May 11, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> I never owned any with those fancy tags... It's a 76 either how. Also says RV. Winnebago?




1976 Bronco U15.

The VIN tags or riveted to the inside of the glove box door on those trucks. That's why you see people selling titles with a glove box door for old broncos.

U15 is a full(removable) hard top Bronco. U14 is a half hard top.  U13 is the roadster('66-'68).


----------



## jiminbogart (May 11, 2020)

The vehicle in question. It's a project waiting to get projected.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 11, 2020)

I've got a 68 sitting under a carport right now.  I got it running and road worthy, but it's gonna have to wait on any cosmetics.  I got too much on my plate.


----------



## treemanjohn (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> My angels.
> 
> View attachment 1016425


Really like your Dobie's


----------



## fireman32 (May 12, 2020)

What to do with this recently found relic


----------



## Thunder Head (May 13, 2020)

What is it?


----------



## fireman32 (May 13, 2020)

Thunder Head said:


> What is it?


Belt powered grinder.  I think they’re fairly common in some places, this is the first one I’ve seen though.  No mfg name on it.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 13, 2020)

You don't see these in many stores.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 13, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> You don't see these in many stores.



I saw them in Walmart Neighborhood Market on Monday when I was looking at the pickles.


----------



## naildrvr (May 13, 2020)

Getting ready to do another one
There was a right smart of rock in that hole


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 13, 2020)

A four year old orchid busting out


----------



## jiminbogart (May 14, 2020)

I hate snow.

Had to replace a broken flexplate on my truck.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 14, 2020)

Trailer wouldn't fit in my buddy's garage. I said "let's chop it!". He thought I was crazy. 
We removed the roof and took a 12" strip out of the trailer and put the roof back on and it fit fine. 

Had to take the ladder rack off too.


----------



## georgia_home (May 15, 2020)

That’s jack. Off-roaders use the hi rise version


----------



## jiminbogart (May 15, 2020)

A buddy of mine shot this one over corn a few years ago. 
Just so happens I was messing with a guy on another forum about baiting and I called my buddy(who was out at some property we had) and asked him to shoot me a deer and drop by the house for a photo op.


----------



## Whitefeather (May 15, 2020)

Nice touch.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 16, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> A buddy of mine shot this one over corn a few years ago.
> Just so happens I was messing with a guy on another forum about baiting and I called my buddy(who was out at some property we had) and asked him to shoot me a deer and drop by the house for a photo op.
> 
> View attachment 1017025


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 16, 2020)

georgia_home said:


> That’s jack. Off-roaders use the hi rise version
> 
> View attachment 1016945



I've saved a few barns with one of those and a hydraulic jack.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 16, 2020)

9 hrs of this will wear you out. It did me


----------



## naildrvr (May 17, 2020)

Gettin' a new coat


----------



## o2bfishin (May 17, 2020)

One less chipmunk around the house


----------



## Core Lokt (May 17, 2020)

Put another 7 in today with the grinder. I’m pooped. Watching the race with a cold beverage!


----------



## GreenPig (May 17, 2020)




----------



## georgia_home (May 18, 2020)

Some pics. Opening soon if the crazy calms down. A few months


----------



## Core Lokt (May 18, 2020)

Butcher night at the country store I work at on Monday afternoons. 
we did 25 in 1:50 minutes. 


The grinder and mixer are on the right out of the pic. 

pig on its back


it comes to us missing head, hair and guts.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 18, 2020)

Wish I had camo in this pattern


----------



## Nicodemus (May 19, 2020)

In the front yard this morning.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 19, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Wish I had camo in this pattern
> 
> View attachment 1017494




The baddest bird in the country.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 19, 2020)

Coopers hawk right?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 19, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Coopers hawk right?


I've never seen one,,,,Red Tailed here,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (May 19, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Coopers hawk right?




Great horned owl.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 19, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Great horned owl.


Never have seen one either,,,,


----------



## Core Lokt (May 19, 2020)

Dem mock'n birds was giving him a fit evening LOL


----------



## Nicodemus (May 19, 2020)

Got this one from the deer stand.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 19, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Got this one from the deer stand.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1017538


Beautiful,,,,silent but deadly,,,,saw a special on why owls are silent in flight,,,,and they can hover,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 19, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Got this one from the deer stand.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1017538


Nice shot! Here in my little valley, there is a pair that sure does some hooting on cold winter nights. I love hearing those hoots roll and echo down the hollers. Interestingly, there has been a pair of great horned owls here my whole life, but I have never seen or heard a barred owl in this valley. Maybe the big boys keep them run off? Plenty of screech owls and the occasional barn owl, but no barred at all.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 19, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Nice shot! Here in my little valley, there is a pair that sure does some hooting on cold winter nights. I love hearing those hoots roll and echo down the hollers. Interestingly, there has been a pair of great horned owls here my whole life, but I have never seen or heard a barred owl in this valley. Maybe the big boys keep them run off? Plenty of screech owls and the occasional barn owl, but no barred at all.


It seems to me that I've should've seen some over the years here,,,,what with the mouse population,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (May 19, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Nice shot! Here in my little valley, there is a pair that sure does some hooting on cold winter nights. I love hearing those hoots roll and echo down the hollers. Interestingly, there has been a pair of great horned owls here my whole life, but I have never seen or heard a barred owl in this valley. Maybe the big boys keep them run off? Plenty of screech owls and the occasional barn owl, but no barred at all.




Our barred owls tend to stay in the swamps for the most part, and the great horns like the longleaf pine savannahs and upland hardwoods. The barn owls like the fields and wood edges. At times you can hear all three in one evening. We have very few screech owls anymore though, because these owls, great horned in particular, kill them when they can catch em.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 19, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Our barred owls tend to stay in the swamps for the most part, and the great horns like the longleaf pine savannahs and upland hardwoods. The barn owls like the fields and wood edges. At times you can hear all three in one evening. We have very few screech owls anymore though, because these owls, great horned in particular, kill them when they can catch em.


I have called up six screech owls at one time in my yard before. They roost in the vines on the bank behind my house, and up the holler in the old bakker barn.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (May 19, 2020)

One I captured a shot of several years ago down in Meriwether County.


----------



## naildrvr (May 19, 2020)

Car accident involving my 2 youngest boys


----------



## jiminbogart (May 19, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Car accident involving my 2 youngest boys


If it was later in the year I'd be concerned that they might have ate some fermented grapes off the ground. Might have to get 4hand to make them walk the line.


----------



## treemanjohn (May 19, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> The baddest bird in the country.


Yes sir they will kill and eat hawk and other owls


----------



## Core Lokt (May 19, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Car accident involving my 2 youngest boys
> View attachment 1017626





The little one has the look of "it's all your fault" , "really!" or " I told you so"


Love it!!


----------



## naildrvr (May 20, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> The little one has the look of "it's all your fault" , "really!" or " I told you so"
> 
> 
> Love it!!


That's Jesse James. And yes he's a little outlawish! He is a piece of work for a 2yo.


----------



## dwhee87 (May 20, 2020)

Meriwether Mike said:


> One I captured a shot of several years ago down in Meriwether County.View attachment 1017563


Had one of those land on the tree next to me at o-dark 30 one morning. He was about 7 feet away. Heard just a rustle, and turned my flashlight that way, and he was just looking at me. Gave me time to grab my phone and get a flash pic of him. If I can find it, I'll post up.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 20, 2020)

Sun rising in the rear view this morning.


----------



## georgia_home (May 20, 2020)

Stuff is dead. These places are crowded on normal days.


----------



## sinclair1 (May 21, 2020)

Today’s shop project Cloth top dressing.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 21, 2020)

georgia_home said:


> Stuff is dead. These places are crowded on normal days.View attachment 1017768View attachment 1017769View attachment 1017770



Love Freemont Street.

Great local artists on normal occasions.


----------



## georgia_home (May 21, 2020)

There was one guy “on” fermont street. Not sure if he was LEO or security guard, but in uniform and hidden behind some equipment that blocked my view. But that was it. Not even maint workers. Several places and lots of streets have serious construction and fixer upper work happening. 

Also there was a barrier blocking access beyond where I took the pic. 

Things may start coming back on the 29th is the local rumor. We will see ...



NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Love Freemont Street.
> 
> Great local artists on normal occasions.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 22, 2020)

One downside to this mess is I was going to take a weekend in Vegas whenever the Cowboys came to town to beat the Raiders. The highlight of my weekend would have been a good buffet with AYCE crème brûlée.

I'm thinking that the buffets may be a thing of the past. 

I guess I need to work on my crème brûlée game. The one time I made it, it was soup.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 22, 2020)

Speaking of Vegas, when I went out there to take the test for LVMPD in '88 we hit the $10 prime rib buffet at the Caesar's Palace sports book. All I ate was about 5 prime ribs(ribeyes) and desserts. 4Hand would have been in heaven. 

My buddy ate about 7 portions of prime rib(the guy was cutting them about 1" thick for us). He ate veggies, bread and salad too. He only weighed about 165.


----------



## fireman32 (May 22, 2020)

Time for a little maintenance


----------



## georgia_home (May 22, 2020)

No mo buffets at least for a while. For sure. 



jiminbogart said:


> One downside to this mess is I was going to take a weekend in Vegas whenever the Cowboys came to town to beat the Raiders. The highlight of my weekend would have been a good buffet with AYCE crème brûlée.
> 
> I'm thinking that the buffets may be a thing of the past.
> 
> I guess I need to work on my crème brûlée game. The one time I made it, it was soup.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 23, 2020)

Got Mrs Core our in the yard and put her to work! Built a raised bed for a small garden Got wood compost  from the landfill and I'll top it off with topsoil and some merical grow soil.


----------



## bullgator (May 23, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> What to do with this recently found relicView attachment 1016557


That looks like the thing on the Duluth Trading underwear commercial.


----------



## naildrvr (May 23, 2020)

Saturday bath time


----------



## bullgator (May 23, 2020)

First fawn of the year


----------



## heggy (May 24, 2020)

Guessing the wind from Friday nights storms knock this little fellow and one of his siblings out of his nest.  Mamma Brown Thrasher has been feeding and protecting these fledglings for the past two days. 
Closeup is from Saturday afternoon.  My daughter was planting flowers in a pot when she saw this guy.


----------



## heggy (May 24, 2020)

Sunday morning report.
Both fledglings are still with us.
Using camouflage to stay alive.


----------



## sinclair1 (May 24, 2020)

Momma still sitting


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2020)

Morning has broken......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2020)

Jumbo!


----------



## Buck70 (May 24, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jumbo! View attachment 1018295


That will be quite tasty!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 24, 2020)




----------



## dwhee87 (May 24, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jumbo! View attachment 1018295


Dang. Bet I could'a got the trout to bite on that! Big'un!


----------



## fireman32 (May 25, 2020)

Poor baby woodpecker didn’t survive the tree falling.  What’s left of the nest here.


----------



## fireman32 (May 25, 2020)




----------



## 4HAND (May 25, 2020)

MIL's neighbor likes to visit.


----------



## fireman32 (May 25, 2020)

Looks like she stole something and is running off 4 hand?


----------



## fireman32 (May 26, 2020)

Mrs fireman is not happy with her new hitchhiker.


----------



## Geno67 (May 26, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Mrs fireman is not happy with her new hitchhiker.View attachment 1018704



LOLOL. Better relocate that little thing before she hurts it by accident.


----------



## fireman32 (May 26, 2020)

Geno67 said:


> LOLOL. Better relocate that little thing before she hurts it by accident.


I removed it, the bank teller was not impressed either.?


----------



## Geno67 (May 26, 2020)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2020)

Had a visitor most every morning at the end of our walkway to the beach.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2020)

Nice view from the porch.


----------



## Geno67 (May 26, 2020)

Did you see the visitor? Looks like a piggy but can't see well enough to tell for sure. Could be a deer I suppose.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2020)

Geno67 said:


> Did you see the visitor? Looks like a piggy but can't see well enough to tell for sure. Could be a deer I suppose.


We see deer on the island all the time. turkey too. I know there are hogs, but never seen one.


----------



## fireman32 (May 28, 2020)

That’s a hawk eating a squirrel on a Chevy at the Crisp Co. court house.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 29, 2020)

They bite’n


----------



## Core Lokt (May 30, 2020)

Youngest daughter and her bo got a limit of triple tail today.


----------



## 4HAND (May 30, 2020)

SpaceX launch.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 30, 2020)

These are screen shots. I'm gonna count them as cell pics.

I was on CNN.com(studying the enemy) and notice the two suggest articles.

Grocery prices are "soaring". Prices are tumbling. 

That's playing both sides of an issue.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 30, 2020)

My pet wabitts are back


----------



## jiminbogart (May 30, 2020)

This knuckle head has several dog beds, a love seat, a couple of huge ottomans(my wife buys them at Goodwill for the dogs), a chair and a real bed.

She chooses to make a nest on the floor.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 30, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> My pet wabitts are back



Them's climbers!


----------



## Core Lokt (May 30, 2020)

Grandson staying with us tonight. He’s so much fun.


----------



## Head East (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Head East (May 30, 2020)

Camp food. Sliced taters, Vidalia onions, butter and cavendars.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 30, 2020)

Random


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 31, 2020)

Little shack where we buy seafood while on vacation wa just on the food network. Glad I took this pic on our way home last weekend.


----------



## treemanjohn (May 31, 2020)

She's got that spank today.


----------



## georgia_home (May 31, 2020)

A friend that worked at a teller at a dog track in Florida long ago used to make tips by “helping” folks handicap the dogs. 

It went like this: I like the 1 dog! He’s looking good. (Next customer) the 2 is looking really sharp! (Next customer) that 3 looks like the speed in this race! ...

you get the idea... news folks do that too. Especially cnn. Shame there wasn’t more protest at cnn the other night. 



jiminbogart said:


> These are screen shots. I'm gonna count them as cell pics.
> 
> I was on CNN.com(studying the enemy) and notice the two suggest articles.
> 
> ...


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 31, 2020)




----------



## fireman32 (May 31, 2020)

A friends pics, King Fisher.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 1, 2020)

Watch'n a lil NASCAR


----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 1, 2020)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Random


That's some pretty water!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 1, 2020)

Another one of my buddies.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 1, 2020)

Pretty snake, Nic.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 2, 2020)

Random flowers in the yard. I love this time of year!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 2, 2020)

Purty!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 2, 2020)

A random flower eater.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 2, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Random flowers in the yard. I love this time of year! View attachment 1019881View attachment 1019882View attachment 1019883



I got my wife some Mammoth Russian sunflower seeds. She planted them all in a bunch in front of the house. This should be interesting... . They are about a foot high, now. Suppose to get twelve feet or better. Lol


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 3, 2020)

Hangin' out at Mama's today


----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 3, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Hangin' out at Mama's today
> View attachment 1019952


Should this be in the Paymaster's Grilling & Cooking thread?


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 4, 2020)

SIL finished his boat build. The motor in the pic had a blown head gasket and he repowered it with a new 25HP Yamaha last Saturday.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 4, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> She's got that spank today.
> View attachment 1019469View attachment 1019470


Sweet!


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 4, 2020)

Found this little ring neck at Laurel Falls.  First one I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jun 5, 2020)

You think she likes her some tights?


----------



## j_seph (Jun 5, 2020)

What is all the Buzz about. Was within 3 foot of them on lawnmower when I discovered them.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 5, 2020)

j_seph said:


> What is all the Buzz about. Was within 3 foot of them on lawnmower when I discovered them.View attachment 1020443


Did you call a Bee Keeper?


----------



## j_seph (Jun 5, 2020)

Hilsman said:


> Did you call a Bee Keeper?


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 5, 2020)

On top of the chimney


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 5, 2020)

j_seph said:


> View attachment 1020450


Nice view from inside the house. Smart


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 5, 2020)

Found this hen in the Great Smokie Mts. Neat color phase.  All the rest were Easterns, I guess she is as well.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 6, 2020)

Was she near the Sugarlands visitor center?  I've seen one there multiple times.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 6, 2020)

Not moved into the new house yet, but we're tending our very own garden and we like it!


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 6, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Was she near the Sugarlands visitor center?  I've seen one there multiple times.[/QUOTE
> She was, about a mile past it toward laurel falls and Cade’s Cove.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 7, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> A random flower eater.
> View attachment 1019931




Murder cricket...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 7, 2020)

Thank you,  deer for eating my wife's hosta...

Gives her somthin to gripe about besides me...


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 7, 2020)

The 1 1/2 year old clover thieves. They come out every day


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 7, 2020)

Stinkers found my mineral block


----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 7, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Thank you,  deer for eating my wife's hosta...
> 
> Gives her somthin to gripe about besides me...
> 
> View attachment 1020903


If I ever have a food plot of my own to plant, I'm planting hostas. Deer will come from all around to eat them.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 7, 2020)

I like those critters.



Nicodemus said:


> Another one of my buddies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GreenPig (Jun 8, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Mrs fireman is not happy with her new hitchhiker.View attachment 1018704


Green Mamba!


----------



## GreenPig (Jun 8, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> That’s a hawk eating a squirrel on a Chevy at the Crisp Co. court house.View attachment 1019052


Hunting partner in the background.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 8, 2020)

Some of the makings of a low country boil from Friday  at the coast


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 8, 2020)

Met some new friends. 3 guys pulled up to the fuel dock in a 50' sailboat while I was sitting on the marina porch and we got to talking. Interesting group of men. 69, 84 and 92 yrs old. They came from Texas heading to the Bahamas   but the storm brought them in to Carrabelle. Invited them to eat with us Friday night. Mr. Bob was 92 and the captain/owner of the boat.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 8, 2020)

A good board of fish!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 8, 2020)

A few more from today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2020)

Georgia thumper.


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 8, 2020)

This NOT GOOD!!!
My lawn mower engine.
Oil was full, I've been cutting 2 hours and it started making a noise and smoking. I thought it was the belt coming apart, but it was the engine


----------



## GreenPig (Jun 8, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> This NOT GOOD!!!
> My lawn mower engine.
> Oil was full, I've been cutting 2 hours and it started making a noise and smoking. I thought it was the belt coming apart, but it was the engine
> 
> View attachment 1021087


Better put some duct tape over that hole. Grass clippings and sand inside a motor is bad.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 8, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> This NOT GOOD!!!
> My lawn mower engine.
> Oil was full, I've been cutting 2 hours and it started making a noise and smoking. I thought it was the belt coming apart, but it was the engine
> 
> View attachment 1021087



Contact the manufacturer and show them that.


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 8, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> Contact the manufacturer and show them that.


Yep, and I can hear them now... "You're eligible for an upgrade"


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 8, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> This NOT GOOD!!!
> My lawn mower engine.
> Oil was full, I've been cutting 2 hours and it started making a noise and smoking. I thought it was the belt coming apart, but it was the engine
> 
> View attachment 1021087



That's what you get for hot rodding your mower.  They don't like the NOS.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 8, 2020)

Not good!

JB Weld, maybe.....


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 9, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Not good!
> 
> JB Weld, maybe.....


Not an option, there is also a split about 4" long besides the hole.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 9, 2020)

I wasn't serious LOL. 

Hate it for ya man.


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 9, 2020)

That musta been a Chevy engine on that mower


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 9, 2020)

Saw this guy hanging around yesterday morning. He proceeded to destroy a little apple tree.


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 9, 2020)

I think it finally made it to full bloom.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 9, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> That musta been a Chevy engine on that mower




I'm reporting you!!!!!


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 9, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> I'm reporting you!!!!!


???


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## GreenPig (Jun 10, 2020)

Walking through the kitchen yesterday at 5am and see this Wolf spider cover with babies. I was immediately completely awake right then. I'd rather deal with a rattle snake.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 10, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Saw this guy hanging around yesterday morning. He proceeded to destroy a little apple tree.
> 
> View attachment 1021158
> View attachment 1021159


Why didn't you whoop him? Hes a little guy


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 11, 2020)

Screen porch with tile floor FAIL!!!
Fixed it!


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 11, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Screen porch with tile floor FAIL!!!



Had a guy getting his new house built when I was building my house about 18 years ago.

He had his builder tile an open wood deck. I advised him a against it. Did he listen? No he did not. Had to have it tore down and rebuilt several years later.

My back porch that is 11' up in the air is still going strong.
Block/brick arches, W8x6 steel, pan metal, membrane, 4" concrete over a rebar grid and 2" paver set in mortar.  Furred it down with Ijoists for deadwood for the bead board/coffered ceiling.

Then the dude said he was going to put in a couple truck loads of fescue. Wanted green grass year around. I told him the $800 water bills would get old and there wasn't enough water in the county to keep fescue green in the summer. I advised him to use Bermuda or Zoysia. Did he listen? No.
He had Bermuda laid over the fescue a couple years later.

Funny thing is, the dude is worth north of $50 million. #3 man in a big chicken outfit that all the kids and wives like.

A wise man does not need advice. A fool will not heed advice.


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 11, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Had a guy getting his new house built when I was building my house about 18 years ago.
> 
> He had his builder tile an open wood deck. I advised him a against it. Did he listen? No he did not. Had to have it tore down and rebuilt several years later.
> 
> ...


I've done work for some of those people. After while I get tired of trying to explain why their way is NOT the best way and say ok, but don't call me to fix it when it fails!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 12, 2020)

Andrew Jackson hometown Waxhall NC


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 12, 2020)

Reckon how many calls he made on them pay phones ?


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 12, 2020)

Nary!!!


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 13, 2020)

Got my angry Joe AR14 lowers in


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 13, 2020)

Floaters this morning on the way to work.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2020)

GreenPig said:


> Walking through the kitchen yesterday at 5View attachment 1021305am and see this Wolf spider cover with babies. I was immediately completely awake right then. I'd rather deal with a rattle snake.


You really didn't have to post this!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> View attachment 1019618View attachment 1019619View attachment 1019620


I'd like to have that old ford


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2020)

I feel the same!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 13, 2020)

I told my wife I was going to start drinking less here was my idea of that.   Baby beers. She rolled here eyes LoL 



baby beer


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 13, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> Andrew Jackson hometown Waxhall NC
> 
> View attachment 1021668View attachment 1021669View attachment 1021670


I went thru there yesterday morning. Nice little town. Andy Griffith made a movie there one time.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 13, 2020)

Giant leopard moth hanging out on the porch:


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 13, 2020)

Carrying on the family tradition, kind of:

Stopped on the way to work and picked up 128 gallons of corn likker based hand sanitizer for my workplace from a moonshine distillery in Maggie Valley.


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 13, 2020)

Chillen being chillen.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2020)

........


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 15, 2020)

Aforementioned hosta eater in the back yard this morning...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 15, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Flat-headed watersnake?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2020)

lots of new growth on the Saga palm.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 15, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> lots of new growth on the Saga palm.



Pretty, but please be careful with your household pets around the sago palms… I've read they're having some problems in Florida...

https://vcahospitals.com/know-your-pet/sago-palm-poisoning


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Pretty, but please be careful with your household pets around the sago palms… I've read they're having some problems in Florida...
> 
> https://vcahospitals.com/know-your-pet/sago-palm-poisoning


Thanks, but my son has already scolded me about this.  We only have one little stray cat that hangs around here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Flat-headed watersnake?




Banded water snake in intimidation mode.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 15, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Aforementioned hosta eater in the back yard this morning...



Will they eat that English Ivy? 

I have seen them eat wild ferns, privet and they keep my Nellie R Stevens hollies trimmed(they just eat the new light green growth).


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 15, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Will they eat that English Ivy?
> 
> I have seen them eat wild ferns, privet and they keep my Nellie R Stevens hollies trimmed(they just eat the new light green growth).



 I don't think they touch the ivy. I have to keep it trimmed and edged with my weedeater. Or it would be out of control.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 15, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Carrying on the family tradition, kind of:
> View attachment 1021755
> Stopped on the way to work and picked up 128 gallons of corn likker based hand sanitizer for my workplace from a moonshine distillery in Maggie Valley.



Local moonshine distillery is also making hand sanitizer.  Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 15, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> I don't think they touch the ivy. I have to keep it trimmed and edged with my weedeater. Or it would be out of control.
> 
> View attachment 1022008


You need to kill that English ivy. It is one of the worst invasive plants on the planet. As for deer eating it, it's quite poisonous.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 15, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Local moonshine distillery is also making hand sanitizer.  Who woulda thunk it?


If your local "moonshine" distillery is like ours, their hand sanitizer probably tastes better than their likker.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 15, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> If your local "moonshine" distillery is like ours, their hand sanitizer probably tastes better than their likker.



That's what I've heard!  Dude can make music, but not so much on his "Grandaddy's" recipe.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 15, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> That's what I've heard!  Dude can make music, but not so much on his "Grandaddy's" recipe.


Seems like most of these folks granddaddies made rubbing alcohol or Aristocrat vodka.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jun 15, 2020)

Offered as a counter to the snow pictures


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Da Possum (Jun 15, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 1022021



Can it play tic tac toe???


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 15, 2020)

Da Possum said:


> Can it play tic tac toe???


It can play bite-yo-toe.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 15, 2020)

Quepos1 said:


> Offered as a counter to the snow pictures


Where's that, Quepos? Costa Rica? Looks like black volcanic sand.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jun 16, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Where's that, Quepos? Costa Rica? Looks like black
> 
> The beach picture was taken in Dominical, C.R. The river picture was in the Osa Peninsula on the Seripe River. I spend a lot of time on and around that river. I love it, very few people and fewer tourist


----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 16, 2020)

@Quepos1, I think you and I may have compared notes in the past. I lived in CR from 1974 to 1978 (ages 8 - 11), and have been to a lot of the places you frequent. Don't remember the Seripe River, and didn't get as far south as the Osa peninsula. I think Playa Hermosa was the furthest south. Spent lots of time at Manuel Antonio, before it became a national park. There was an American family that lived on the southern-most beach at Manuel Antonio...the Bergerons. We would stay with them, or camp there, often. Always wondered what happened to them when it became a national park.

Another good family friend was an old vet, Chappy (I can't remember his last name), who lived on the Guanacaste peninsula, across from Puntarenas. Don't around the Isla Tortuga area. We took a ferry across a few times to go visit him. I'm sure he's long gone now...that was 40 years ago.

One of our favorites was Playa Jaco. There were a few rental houses there then. Not much else. Remember going out at night and seeing the sea turtles coming up onto the beach.

Haven't been back, but really want to go spend a month down there.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jun 16, 2020)

You would not recognize C.R. at all these days, I barely do and I've only been spending time there since the 80s. Manuel Antonio used to be an all day trip from San Jose and now it is only 2-3 hours by car and it is built up with hotels and condos between Quepos and M.A.

As a result we started heading south because the coast road from Ouepos was mostly dirt and some gravel and it took a couple of hours to get to Dominical which is 30 miles of so. But all things change and about 10-15 years ago that road was paved which of course allows tourist to shoot down in a jiffy.

about that time I bought a finca in the mountains outside San Isidro Perez Asked in so spent most of my time there with the beach being less than 45 minutes down the mountain. Some Tico friends introduced me to the jungle of the Osa Peninsula which will never be developed at least in my life. The Seripe River winds its way through the jungle and exits near Drake Bay. The river is tidal with great snapper and Robalo (snook) fishing and great wahoo, snapper, and dorado fishing right out the mouth of the river.

I love the country but tourist, taxes, and cost of living are ruining it at least for me so when the virus crisis ends of at least diminishes I will be looking closer at Panama and Nicaragua.

You should really go again before it is completely gone or perhaps not, just remember it the way it was.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 17, 2020)

Nice afternoon at the lake



He dead


----------



## furtaker (Jun 17, 2020)

Bird nest in a young loblolly pine with some snakeskin in the mix. The stuff they find amazes me.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 18, 2020)

Even Hardee's knows what good mayo is


----------



## furtaker (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 18, 2020)

Your boy in the urgent care waiting room. Thread in On Topic.

First time I've worn a mask since the China flu started. They give you one at the door before you can go in. 

A 90 something year old lady was eyeing me.

I told her to stop eyeing me or we were gonna throw hands.  Luckily she looked away. I didn't want to tangle with an old lady with my right hand out of service. 
I wasn't that worried. My first move would have been to leg sweep her crutches.
I considered robbing a liquor store on the way home.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 19, 2020)

I got behind whitefeather on the way to work


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 19, 2020)

Is that a random decal or is there some significance to the white feather?


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 19, 2020)

Not sure who that is. I though of forum member whitefeather when i saw it LOL


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 19, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Your boy in the urgent care waiting room. Thread in On Topic.
> 
> First time I've worn a mask since the China flu started. They give you one at the door before you can go in.
> 
> ...


You sound like a fairly dangerous man !


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 19, 2020)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> You sound like a fairly dangerous man !



I dare any of those old ladies to step up and try me when I'm 100%.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 19, 2020)

Original 96Rock tag. I'm thinking about getting 100 of them made. I need several. 

I don't want to put the original on my truck. It will get stolen or damaged.

Sure do miss those days.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jun 19, 2020)

I used to have one and somebody stole it.

 I did see one on a truck the other day. Had it turned the correct way too.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 19, 2020)

We still have a old rock station here Gulf 104.1


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 19, 2020)

My wife's beloved Betsy passed away suddenly the other day,she was a sweetie,certainly one of the best dogs that ever owned me,,,,


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 19, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Is that a random decal or is there some significance to the white feather?


Huh?? Someone call me?


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 19, 2020)

RIP Betsy


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 19, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> RIP Betsy


Thanks,,,,


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 22, 2020)

Had a good day on the water yesterday with great friends and two young boys that are like the son's I never had. Not sure how I didn't get any of the fish pictures. Got a 5 man limit of red snapper, a mangrove and a lane.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## GreenPig (Jun 23, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> I dare any of those old ladies to step up and try me when I'm 100%.


I can imagine the headline " Mask man beat to death by crutch wielding 90 year old Granny".  Get healthy, them old ladies know how to bring the pain.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Original 96Rock tag. I'm thinking about getting 100 of them made. I need several.
> 
> I don't want to put the original on my truck. It will get stolen or damaged.
> 
> ...


I've seen those around Athens on trucks. They are mostly always mounted upside down.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 23, 2020)

Found a couple


----------



## hawkeye123 (Jun 23, 2020)

A couple of sunsets recently from my dock


----------



## bullgator (Jun 23, 2020)

hawkeye123 said:


> A couple of sunsets recently from my dock


Those are beautiful


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 23, 2020)

beetles beavers and tigercats


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 23, 2020)

Just replaced some brake pads, I think they had a few stops left.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 23, 2020)

I think you got your money's worth out of them!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jun 23, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Original 96Rock tag.
> Double you
> K L S- Atlanta
> Ninety
> ...


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 23, 2020)

Moor feesh pics. Saturday. Truck bed full


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Moor feesh pics. Saturday. Truck bed full
> 
> View attachment 1023446




Pile of fine fish there. Looks like you got a couple of scamp too.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 23, 2020)

Good eye!

230' 85 miles out of Carrabelle. scamp, gags, red grouper, red snapper, porgies, vermilion snapper, 1 tile fish and 1 lesser AJ.  Loooong day it was.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 23, 2020)

5' lead weight and electric reals.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 24, 2020)

Turtle showing where the live bottom is. Bottom machine confirmed it was correct.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 24, 2020)

hawkeye123 said:


> A couple of sunsets recently from my dock


Gorgeous, Hawkeye. I think I'd blow up and frame those!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 24, 2020)

a few from the duck blind last season.


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 24, 2020)

Time for sheetrock


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 24, 2020)

Christmas last year, firs one in the new house. 



Gag gift ( so she says) from my oldest girl. i told her I didn't need a reminder for that


----------



## Athos (Jun 24, 2020)

Ha. I have that same mug that says “my wife knows everything.” 

Good mug too. Nice capacity.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 24, 2020)

Ran up face to face with this guy a couple days ago.


----------



## furtaker (Jun 24, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Christmas last year, firs one in the new house.
> 
> View attachment 1023567
> 
> ...


Great picture! But I also want to see the deer rack!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 24, 2020)

furtaker said:


> Great picture! But I also want to see the deer rack!



Here he is.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 24, 2020)

Mongrel bite. Not their plumber anymore.


----------



## furtaker (Jun 24, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Here he is.
> 
> View attachment 1023622


Nice buck.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 24, 2020)

Kilt him as he jumped a creek to my side. Not sure if all 4 legs were on the ground or not. He dropped.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 24, 2020)

Metcalf Ga is where he lived. 

Thanks


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2020)

Wet rooster Bob in the front yard in the rain a few minutes ago.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 25, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Wet rooster Bob in the front yard in the rain a few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That used to be common in my backyard, but I haven't seen one here in about 25 years now. Heard one whistle last year. None this year.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 25, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> That used to be common in my backyard, but I haven't seen one here in about 25 years now. Heard one whistle last year. None this year.



Kind of sad to say I killed the last wild one I saw around here.  If I knew he would have been the last, I sure wouldn't have pulled the trigger.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 25, 2020)

Checking out the new kitchen.  Still not there yet...


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 25, 2020)

That's a purty view out that winder!!


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 25, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> That's a purty view out that winder!!


You beat me to it.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 25, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> That's a purty view out that winder!!



I figure if you have to stand there and wash dishes, you might as well enjoy it somehow!


----------



## GreenPig (Jun 25, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I figure if you have to stand there and wash dishes, you might as well enjoy it somehow!


Looks like the kinda winder that doesn't open. Hard to shoot out of them.? But it is a great view.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 25, 2020)

Needing this to get here soon


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 25, 2020)

Ole Jimbo slipp'n in the back door..


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 25, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Ole Jimbo slipp'n in the back door..




I like to slip in the random photo thread now and again


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 26, 2020)

Homeowner put the cart before the horse


----------



## bullgator (Jun 26, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Wet rooster Bob in the front yard in the rain a few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve been hearing them lately, but no actually sightings. At first I thought it was the Mockingbirds but I’m convinced it’s actually quail.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 26, 2020)

You got a herd of them rascals, 1Eye.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 26, 2020)

I even got a one eyed squirrel.
 Named 1eye of coursse...


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 26, 2020)

Went for a walk today.....
Saw this feller hanging out on the way back down.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 26, 2020)

Lol.

I have a chipmunk that I've befriended too.

A she-munk if you will.

She's got some babies in a hole somewhere. 

I upped her daily portions when I realized she was nursing...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2020)

I've been exposed.


----------



## LTZ25 (Jun 27, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Just replaced some brake pads, I View attachment 1023435think they had a few stops left.


Yeah maybe into the back of my truck !!!! I guess the rotors are fine .


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 27, 2020)

LTZ25 said:


> Yeah maybe into the back of my truck !!!! I guess the rotors are fine .


Little lathing  smoothed’em up pretty good


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## LTZ25 (Jun 27, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Little lathing  smoothed’em up pretty good


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 27, 2020)

Just had a storm roll through a couple hours ago. 

Stripped the bark off the crêpe myrtles. 

The fruity lookin' umbrella was bungeyed closed.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 27, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Just had a storm roll through a couple hours ago.
> 
> Stripped the bark off the crêpe myrtles.
> 
> ...



Got a mess in my yard too.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 28, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Just had a storm roll through a couple hours ago.
> 
> Stripped the bark off the crêpe myrtles.
> 
> ...



Got that one at my place, too. Was able to salvage the umbrella, though.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 28, 2020)

Went to the big pond yesterday with great friends. 

The boat. spent the night on It Friday night In the slip so we don’t drive so early Saturday to be there at 6 AM



I was staying hydrated and getting my protein from the beef jerky


The boys I never had. I love these lil buggers. 


The catch


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 28, 2020)

Got Pnut’s? 1 bushel cooks as I type.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 28, 2020)

Dadgum! Core's got a yacht!
Nice catch! I'll bet those little fellers had a blast.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 28, 2020)

I couldn’t afford to fill up the freshwater tank in that joker LoL  Just blessed with good friends that invite me to go. Yes those two little boys have the time of their life glad I could be a part of it


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 28, 2020)

I'll ask what I am baby sitting next time. Which 7 month old?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 28, 2020)

Dog bite update


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 28, 2020)

Does said dog that bit still have teeth?


----------



## zedex (Jun 28, 2020)

My daughter building a lean-to for the 4wheeler,  lawn tractor and implements


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 28, 2020)

First off, someone let the bbq get outta control, apparently. And second, some folks are getting hit hard on gas prices.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 29, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Does said dog that bit still have teeth?



The owner is lucky they do.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 29, 2020)

georgia_home said:


> First off, someone let the bbq get outta control, apparently. And second, some folks are getting hit hard on gas prices.



Diesel and gas the same price?


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 29, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Wet rooster Bob in the front yard in the rain a few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much better sight than them sorry old snakes


----------



## Jeepnfish (Jun 29, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> Dog bite update
> View attachment 1024243



We need the story on how that came about.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 29, 2020)

Just saw the biggest puff adder rattle moccasin I've ever seen in my life. Over 8ft pushing 9ft. 3 feet was still behind the door. He just kept on going


----------



## LTZ25 (Jun 29, 2020)

He just turned 1 last week . Look down, haha


----------



## LTZ25 (Jun 29, 2020)

Just turned 1 last week .


----------



## LTZ25 (Jun 29, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> I'll ask what I am baby sitting next time. Which 7 month old?View attachment 1024241


Looks like a young version of my black lab .


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 29, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> Just saw the biggest puff adder rattle moccasin I've ever seen in my life. Over 8ft pushing 9ft. 3 feet was still behind the door. He just kept on going
> View attachment 1024408View attachment 1024409



Love watching them. Especially knowing I'm not feeding them and they are doing me a favor.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bullgator (Jun 30, 2020)

This doe comes in every morning looking for a corn feeding. I feed her and a few others outside the fence in the background. When they’re done she will jump the fence and come find me at the front porch (coffee and the Ipad) looking for a private treat. This pic was with me sitting at my back garage door step. She’s about 15’ away.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 30, 2020)

Can't take credit for this. A buddy sent to me. They catered a wedding.


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 30, 2020)

Not a breath of wind blowing when it fell, gotta love pecan trees.


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 30, 2020)

Believe it’s one of those giant green  moth caterpillars.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Believe it’s one of those giant green  moth caterpillars.View attachment 1024626




Looks like a luna moth caterpillar.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 30, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Not a breath of wind blowing when it fell, gotta love pecan trees.




That's some good wood for the smoker.

We used to send the truck out(engine didn't have a chainsaw) to get pecan wood for the smoker when we were smoking at the firehouse in the hood. 

They would just find a big pecan tree at an abandoned house and steal a limb.

I'd guess some blocks were 25% or better abandoned. We had several boarded up apartment complexes.  Good times if you like fighting structure fires.


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 30, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> That's some good wood for the smoker.
> 
> We used to send the truck out(engine didn't have a chainsaw) to get pecan wood for the smoker when we were smoking at the firehouse in the hood.
> 
> ...


I have 17 trees, so a never ending supply of pecan limbs.  Most of our structure fires are on the west side of town, many are abandoned or barely livable.  I didn’t grow up wanting to be a fireman, but needed insurance and a decent job.  Then I fought my first structure, and I was hooked!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 30, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Believe it’s one of those giant green  moth caterpillars.View attachment 1024626


I believe that's fish bait!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 30, 2020)

Everyone go to bed??


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 30, 2020)

Outfitting the new house.  Priorities, you know.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 30, 2020)

New digs at St. Mark's fish camp...


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 30, 2020)

Leave me the combo and I'll watch the place for ya.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 30, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> New digs at St. Mark's fish camp...
> 
> View attachment 1024674



Nice! Is that the restrooms right there?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 30, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> Nice! Is that the restrooms right there?



 That's the end of the building that is a row of motel rooms.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jun 30, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Not a breath of wind blowing when it fell, gotta love pecan trees.View attachment 1024623View attachment 1024624


Selling a fireman on treework is nearly mission impossible. They all wait till it falls and borrow the company saw.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 30, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Went to the big pond yesterday with great friends.
> 
> The boat. spent the night on It Friday night In the slip so we don’t drive so early Saturday to be there at 6 AM
> 
> ...


Nice boat and catches,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 1, 2020)

Was leaving my church after a funeral. While walking to my vehicle I noticed this.
Reckon my Pastor will let me hang a stand this Fall?


----------



## Thunder Head (Jul 2, 2020)

Breakfast on the Tenn. river


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 2, 2020)

Thunder Head said:


> Breakfast on the Tenn. river
> View attachment 1024877



Guntersville?


----------



## Thunder Head (Jul 2, 2020)

Chickamauga


----------



## Mars (Jul 2, 2020)

Finally got my head bolted on.


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 2, 2020)

Posted in another thread, but this pic deserves two postings. Lake Blackshear today.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 2, 2020)

Suburb life


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 2, 2020)

Hancock bound


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 2, 2020)

Mars said:


> Finally got my head bolted on.View attachment 1025027


We'll, you won't lose it now.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 2, 2020)

sinclair1 said:


> Hancock bound
> View attachment 1025086



A dock worker with a Porshe a second home...


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 2, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Posted in another thread, but this pic deserves two postings. Lake Blackshear today.View attachment 1025070


Oh man that looks like an A 10 warthog!


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 2, 2020)

Quart of sanitizer anyone?


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 2, 2020)

sinclair1 said:


> Suburb life
> View attachment 1025085


You need more numbers on that speedo


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 3, 2020)

Picked up a boat I've wanted since they were new. 1977 Glaston Carlton CVX20. Needs a total restoration.

460 big block Ford with a Berkley jet pump.

Should be good for 70-80mph when I'm done. I won't be going that fast though.

When I talked to the seller I told him I was planning on bringing a trailer and backing the boat/trailer onto my trailer. He said no need for that, the tires are good. I told him that I would just bring 3 new tires/wheels from my car hauler to swap the "good tires(dry rotted)" out. He assured me the 15" tires would fit.

Well, my tires would not fit inside the fenders and the fenders are riveted on, so I was stuck needing new tires in Cross City FL at 5:00 PM.

I repacked the wheels bearings so I need 2 grease seals. The seals I bought with me were too big. After two hours of looking I had two seals from two different stores.
One seal fit so I used it on the hub I had pulled a seal from. The other hub I just left the seal in and used Brake Kleen to clean it and repacked it with the old seal in.

I threw some temp lights on the trailer and headed to Live Oak where the mechanic(the boat was at the seller's mechanic's shop/house) told me the closest tire place(Walmart) was.

I got a phone signal at 5:20  and called Walmart. The tire Guy said they close the shop a 6:00 and to come on. I got there at 5:50 or so.
Really nice folks at the Walmart. They were on it like a NASCAR pit crew. 4 guys. They actually used a torque wrench and torqued the nuts 3 times. I told him I forgot to ask for a lug nuts that was missing and the lead guy said he put one on there and replaced the dry rotted valve stems(I forgot about the stems).
In my world 95% of the people I meet were sorry. That Walmart tire crew gave top notch service and did it right.

The boat actually came from Georgia and the seller never got it in the water. Good news. No pitting from salt water anywhere on the boat.

Gonna put the boat in the pole barn and hopefully get on it in next year.

I'm gonna have to sell some of my other junk to make room for my new junk.

It's a trip towing a 20' boat that you can't see in your mirrors.

Walmart had $2 Georgia watermelons.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 3, 2020)

sinclair1 said:


> Suburb life


Caint hide money.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 3, 2020)

Hey y'all keep your eyes out for a 1977 Glastron Carlton boat. We had one reported missing from Cross City yesterday about 5:45pm.
It looks like the guy that took it has been hanging around our area recently, as he was identified as being in & out of 2 of our auto parts stores.
Special attention to south Ga - It appears the missing boat was taken north, as it was spotted at the Walmart in Live Oak around 6pm.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 3, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Hey y'all keep your eyes out for a 1977 Glastron Carlton boat. We had one reported missing from Cross City yesterday about 5:45pm.
> It looks like the guy that took it has been hanging around our area recently, as he was identified as being in & out of 2 of our auto parts stores.
> Special attention to south Ga - It appears the missing boat was taken north, as it was spotted at the Walmart in Live Oak around 6pm.




I'll keep my eyes out around Watkinsville. 

Is there a reward?


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 3, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> I'll keep my eyes out around Watkinsville.
> 
> Is there a reward?


Just the satisfaction of doing your civic duty...


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 3, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Just the satisfaction of doing your civic duty...



Ain't nobody got time fo dat.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 3, 2020)

Do we have any FBI agents in the house? I was going through the ropes and chains in my truck and someone put a noose in there. HATE CRIME!


----------



## naildrvr (Jul 3, 2020)

Blowing mud yesterday


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 3, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Picked up a boat I've wanted since they were new. 1977 Glaston Carlton CVX20. Needs a total restoration.
> 
> 460 big block Ford with a Berkley jet pump.
> 
> ...


Good grief you were in God's country.  Should've gone fishing at Horseshoe Beach


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 3, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> Good grief you were in God's country.  Should've gone fishing at Horseshoe Beach


He was.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 3, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Blowing mud yesterday



I hate paying for pumps and cranes.

I had a new framer ask me what time the crane was "going to be here" on a job a couple years ago. I pointed at his guys getting out of the van and said "the crane's here now.".


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 3, 2020)

Lunch time. Too hot for anything heavy on the gut.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 3, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Blowing mud yesterdayView attachment 1025169



Different context than I'm used to.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 3, 2020)

Notice the rem speed master by the door. Varmit  control


----------



## Thunder Head (Jul 3, 2020)

Was anchored at the end of a rock wall this morning. This guy comes tumbling out of the woods and lands on his back. Hits so hard he flipped in the air and landed on his belly.
We gave him a ride to more friendly terrain.


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 3, 2020)

My, what big ears you got!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 3, 2020)

25 cows on one rock at the lake


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 3, 2020)

You should be able to see the other side over there but ya can’t


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 3, 2020)

See the 40 break?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 3, 2020)

One wet shrew


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 3, 2020)

This 1980 ceramic Weber has cooked about 100 July 4th weekend meals and thousands of cooks total.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 3, 2020)

Thunder Head said:


> Was anchored at the end of a rock wall this morning. This guy comes tumbling out of the woods and lands on his back. Hits so hard he flipped in the air and landed on his belly.
> We gave him a ride to more friendly terrain.View attachment 1025197




What is it? I don't see it.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 3, 2020)

No Lake Life sticker needed


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 3, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> What is it? I don't see it.


Looks like a tiny box turtle.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 3, 2020)

sinclair1 said:


> No Lake Life sticker neededView attachment 1025259View attachment 1025260




 I saw a $1000 Tercell rolling up the North end of 400 today on its 50 mile donut tire. Car wouldn’t make it out of the county...
It had a 'Salt Life' sticker in the middle of the back window.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jul 4, 2020)

box turtle
About the size of my palm.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 4, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Notice the rem speed master by the door. Varmit  control



Dad has a Speedmaster that I honed my marksmanship skills on as a young man.  I tried to calculated how many rounds I put through it once.  I don't remember the number, but it's a wonder there's any rifling left in the barrel.  I told Dad that when leaves this world, there's only two things I request, and that Speedmaster is one of them.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 4, 2020)

Anyone is welcome to use the dock ladder


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 4, 2020)

Gonna play with the cannon later today.


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 4, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Can't take credit for this. A buddy sent to me. They catered a wedding.
> View attachment 1024618


That'd feed a crowd for sure.


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 4, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Not a breath of wind blowing when it fell, gotta love pecan trees.View attachment 1024623View attachment 1024624


That is a good example of my saying,a pecan tree's main crop is limbs. When they have a big load and when they don't. Every time a wind comes up or when it rains,or neither.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 4, 2020)

Purty weed


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 4, 2020)

Before



After



food plot at the house


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 4, 2020)

Didn’t notice the speed master until someone else mentioned it. Got one in the safe. Love it.

Eats everything and is fun to play with.



Core Lokt said:


> Lunch time. Too hot for anything heavy on the gut.
> 
> View attachment 1025173


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 5, 2020)

A peaceful Sunday morning. All the birds are cranking loud.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 5, 2020)

Put this together for the wife and a debutant from cutting the corner on the grass.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 5, 2020)

Lil girl is hungry!


----------



## dixiecutter (Jul 5, 2020)

They need to stop growing.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 5, 2020)

dixiecutter said:


> They need to stop growing.View attachment 1025479


Blink twice & they'll be in college & high school.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 5, 2020)

Between the garden and the house this morning.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 5, 2020)

You ain’t neva lied 4!!!

They do grow up quick, too quick.  Up side is you can see what you produced and be proud of what they become and do with their lives.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 5, 2020)

Ole fox squirrel. Quite a few around here but none in my yard.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 5, 2020)

Got a pot of goodness cook’n with plenty of meat in it



Lunch time!


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 5, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Got a pot of goodness cook’n with plenty of meat in it
> 
> View attachment 1025491
> 
> ...


Lawd!


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 5, 2020)

Finally seeing the fruits of my labor 8 years ago.


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 5, 2020)

Mrs. Farman rehearsing for Sunday service.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 5, 2020)

You ain't married her yet? I will.


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 5, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> You ain't married her yet? I will.


18 years ago we wed.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jul 5, 2020)

Went road cruising for snakes with a friend working on a college project.  Found this pretty little girl and escorted her off the pavement to safety the other night.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 5, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> You ain't married her yet? I will.




Oh, I thought she was a practicing on a Sunday for the wed''n I hope y'all get at least 18 more.


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 5, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Oh, I thought she was a practicing on a Sunday for the wed''n I hope y'all get at least 18 more.


?, she’s the interim worship leader.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 5, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> ?, she’s the interim worship leader.


Do you run the sound?


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 5, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Do you run the sound?


My oldest son is being taught to run it, he’s mostly got it down pat.  He’s been doing it about 1.5 years.  I am not musically talented in any sense of the word.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 5, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> My oldest son is being taught to run it, he’s mostly got it down pat.  He’s been doing it about 1.5 years.  I am not musically talented in any sense of the word.


Just curious. Looked like the photo was taken from sound booth.


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 5, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Just curious. Looked like the photo was taken from sound booth.


Good eye officer, it was.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 5, 2020)

??


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 5, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Good eye officer, it was.



Don't give him the big head.

He already has me under surveillance on a boat theft. Don't want him to go all Columbo on me.

If I start finding Fireball wrappers in the yard it's on!


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 5, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Don't give him the big head.
> 
> He already has me under surveillance on a boat theft. Don't want him to go all Columbo on me.
> 
> If I start finding Fireball wrappers in the yard it's on!


?


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 5, 2020)

I can do the base if needed.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## LTZ25 (Jul 8, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Was leaving my church after a funeral. While walking to my vehicle I noticed this.View attachment 1024728
> Reckon my Pastor will let me hang a stand this Fall?


Did you ever find your other foot ?


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 8, 2020)

LTZ25 said:


> Did you ever find your other foot ?


??


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 8, 2020)

I think doodle buck had a bug in his ear.


----------



## redeli (Jul 8, 2020)

Them little ones gonna be good ones this fall


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 8, 2020)

'Tender Straps' and 'Sweet Chops'...
Doodle Buck was standing exactly where I put my archery target for practice.

Had a 140 class 10 point standing there couple years ago.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 8, 2020)

To their credit, I didn’t see any crows though


----------



## Thunder Head (Jul 9, 2020)

Getting in shape for elk.
Dawn from the top of Currahee


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 9, 2020)

Thunder Head said:


> Getting in shape for elk.
> Dawn from the top of Currahee
> 
> View attachment 1026186



3 miles up...


----------



## Thunder Head (Jul 9, 2020)

3 miles down

If you go to the south side on Hwy. 184. Theres a trail that winds its way up thru the woods, around and over the west side cliffs, to the top. It no where close to 3 miles. Its steep and rough though. I like it way better than the dirt road.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 9, 2020)

A few pic's from the lake this AM, just worm fished from the bank,,,,got 7 small Perch,no pics though,too small,,,,and one brim,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 9, 2020)

Any of you guys know what kind of squirrel this is?


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 9, 2020)

NC Hillbilly does,there's right smart of them in his neck of the woods.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 9, 2020)

@NCHillbilly ,,,,do you know what the above squirrel is,,,,thanks,,,,?


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 9, 2020)

Looks like what we call a grey cat squirrel. Can't see much from the pic.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 9, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Looks like what we call a grey cat squirrel. Can't see much from the pic.


Expand the Pic,,,,solid white underbelly,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 9, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> @NCHillbilly ,,,,do you know what the above squirrel is,,,,thanks,,,,?


It's a red squirrel, AKA pine squirrel. We call them "boomers" around here. Turn your back on one for a second when you're camping, and they'll snatch the bacon right out of your frying pan and be in the top of a tree with it in half a second.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 9, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> It's a red squirrel, AKA pine squirrel. We call them "boomers" around here. Turn your back on one for a second when you're camping, and they'll snatch the bacon right out of your frying pan and be in the top of a tree with it in half a second.


Thanks,,,,solid white underbelly?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jul 9, 2020)

Double Trouble


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 9, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> Double Trouble
> 
> View attachment 1026317


Logging crews look like money to me. 

 Love it when they cut my place.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 9, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Thanks,,,,solid white underbelly?


Yep. Sometimes, they have a black line down their side between the rusty red and white. They get tame pretty easy.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 9, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep. Sometimes, they have a black line down their side between the rusty red and white. They get tame pretty easy.


First one I've seen up here in 8 yrs,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 9, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> First one I've seen up here in 8 yrs,,,,


I figured you'd have a lot of them up there. They're common here. The further up the mountains you go in elevation, the more of them you see.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 9, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I figured you'd have a lot of them up there. They're common here. The further up the mountains you go in elevation, the more of them you see.


IKR,,,,all the white pine here,,,,


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 9, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Expand the Pic,,,,solid white underbelly,,,,


Grey sqirrles have the white under carriage


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 9, 2020)

After blowing it up it isn't what I said. The ears are to furry  and I now see the red tent to the fur. Other than color it looks just like a grey squirrel in size and white belly.


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 11, 2020)

The scenery is mighty fine. The 5 stand set and weather station are in the pic.

It’s fixin to warm up a wee bit once the heat sets in today. Still pretty cool outside. Only breaking 100@10am


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 12, 2020)

Less than 5 mins after pulling in from an overnighter in the mountains with my wife. We either spooked them off and they came right back, or they heard us and showed up looking for more sliced sweet potatoes, potato chips, and Beanola bread...


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 12, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Less than 5 mins after pulling in from an overnighter in the mountains with my wife. We either spooked them off and they came right back, or they heard us and showed up looking for more sliced sweet potatoes, potato chips, and Beanola bread...


Be careful. 

My wife and kids named a white legged deer apple because she would come to eat apples whenever they yelled "apple".

It made bow season around my place tough...couldn't shoot any white legged deer after that.

She wasn't a smart deer...


----------



## DSGB (Jul 13, 2020)

Saw this tree for the first time while visiting Texas.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 13, 2020)

Yesterday


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 13, 2020)

Dang man,,,,congrats


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 13, 2020)

Not a big fan of snapper but would love to catch them,,,,


----------



## Wanderlust (Jul 13, 2020)

DSGB said:


> Saw this tree for the first time while visiting Texas.
> View attachment 1027057


Seen my first one on oaky woods wma last year.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 13, 2020)

DSGB said:


> Saw this tree for the first time while visiting Texas.
> View attachment 1027057


We used to call them horse or hedge apples.   Great hurling "ammo".

 Get out of the way if they are inbound...those things can get as big as your head.  And will leave a bruise the size of a dinner plate.


----------



## naildrvr (Jul 13, 2020)

The 4 stooges doing what they do almost every day


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 13, 2020)

I wish I had taken a before picture. These mushrooms were not there Friday evening. They were there Saturday evening. They were bright orange and vibrant. Today they have curled upwards and I guess they dropped their spore. Notice the purple haze directly under them in contrast to the rest of the ground.


----------



## naildrvr (Jul 14, 2020)

Looks like it's going to be one of those days


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 14, 2020)

This is the 3rd brood of Bluebirds in the Rock City birdhouse this year. Got 3 this time  First brood has 5 and 2nd brood had 2


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 14, 2020)

Whitefeather said:


> This is the 3rd brood of Bluebirds in the Rock City birdhouse this year. Got 3 this time  First brood has 5 and 2nd brood had 2  View attachment 1027335


We had several broods this year, didn't make it though,,,,


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 14, 2020)

All of them this year so far made it. I was worried about these getting too hot because it’s in direct sunlight for about 10 hours so I attached an umbrella over the house to keep it shady.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 17, 2020)

It's coming....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2020)

Lone wood duck biddy. Hope it makes it.


----------



## naildrvr (Jul 18, 2020)

Headed to Gulf Shores to play in the fastpitch  World Series


----------



## Thunder Head (Jul 18, 2020)

therm. read 74 degrees when i left the hose at 6:15. Humidity 1000%
Looking south from Currahee


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 18, 2020)

Going out when they were coming in


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 18, 2020)

My baby wabit


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2020)

I feel like busting loose.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 19, 2020)

You got anymore of them alfalfa cubes?


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 19, 2020)

Neighbors throwing a pool party.

They do not appear to be adhering to social distancing or wearing masks.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jul 19, 2020)

Like most times, pic dosent do it justice


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 20, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Headed to Gulf Shores to play in the fastpitch  World Series
> View attachment 1028068




Good luck to your girl and her team man!!!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 20, 2020)

Pic of a pic I took yesterday on the lake.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 20, 2020)

Just boat riding but decided to throw the spindandy once and caught a cracker.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 21, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Headed to Gulf Shores to play in the fastpitch  World Series
> View attachment 1028068


Great game I've been coaching for a long time. Wet a hook in Gulf Breeze great fishing


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 21, 2020)

Merica!! I counted 40


----------



## Shug (Jul 21, 2020)

My Flag


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2020)

Shug said:


> My Flag


----------



## Thunder Head (Jul 22, 2020)

Merica! i counted 40,

A couple of weeks ago, we were driving home from friday night dinner. I look over at the railroad and theres a train full of Bradley fighting vehicles rolling thru town.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 22, 2020)

Saw this at the lil store in my community yesterday. I bet it will roll..


----------



## dwhee87 (Jul 22, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Saw this at the lil store in my community yesterday. I bet it will roll..
> 
> View attachment 1028797


Is that Vega? Gremlin?


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 22, 2020)

Does my purse match my hat????

Got to be fashion conscious even on the water.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 22, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Is that Vega? Gremlin?



1981 AMC Spirit


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 22, 2020)

Business end of a cotton picker.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Shug (Jul 22, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> 1981 AMC Spirit


I really didn't want to comment...Having living thru all three
... But Gremiln X with the 318 or a Cosworth Vega was the thing


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 22, 2020)

How about a Gremlin XR with a 401?


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 22, 2020)

Danuwoa said:


> View attachment 1028818



That's therapy for me. Love some tractor seat time.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 22, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> That's therapy for me. Love some tractor seat time.


Spent the day like that.  It was really nice.  And I’m not through.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 23, 2020)

Danuwoa said:


> View attachment 1028818



I learned the tricks of the trade on an old Ford 3000.  I've seen that view right there many times.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I learned the tricks of the trade on an old Ford 3000.  I've seen that view right there many times.


You’re dang close.  It’s a 5000.  It’s a good old tractor.  I need to get me a new spreader.  Two years ago was the last tour for the one I’ve got and spreading by hand out of the back of a truck is something I’ve done many times years ago but it’s a lot more time consuming.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2020)

How the squirrels hadn’t got to this yet I dont know.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## HarryO45 (Jul 23, 2020)

Alaska


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 23, 2020)

Danuwoa said:


> View attachment 1028818


I've spent many a day looking over the hood of an old 3000 or 4000. We still have a 3000 at work.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I've spent many a day looking over the hood of an old 3000 or 4000. We still have a 3000 at work.


Can’t beat em in my opinion.  Good old tractors.  It does everything I need it to do.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 23, 2020)

My cousin next door still has an old 3000, too.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> My cousin next door still has an old 3000, too.


I was approached by my cousin who is big into tractors about joining this tractor club that he belongs to.  This one of mine is a ‘68 which makes it an antique.  I thanked him for the invite and said I would think about it but I’ve never been much of a joiner.  I’m sure that shocks you.?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2020)

HarryO45 said:


> Alaska


Would love to visit Alaska,,,,


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2020)

Those steps were cement until very recently. They were rough too.  I know because I fell down them one time when I was about four.  My momma said I screamed like a panther.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2020)

The smokehouse with the original wood.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 23, 2020)

Danuwoa said:


> View attachment 1029141
> The smokehouse with the original wood.


How many acres?,,,,looks nice,,,,


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2020)

The back field.  I’ve killed many a deer in this field.  I’ve killed many a deer and turkey in those woods.  The bay of coonhounds has echoed across the creek bottoms in those woods and of fox hounds before that.  I’m not a wealthy man.  But a redneck emperor I am.  I’m rich in the ways that matter to me.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> How many acres?,,,,looks nice,,,,


A hundred and twenty.  Thanks.  I love it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 23, 2020)

Danuwoa said:


> View attachment 1029143
> The back field.  I’ve killed many a deer in this field.  I’ve killed many a deer and turkey in those woods.  The bay of coonhounds has echoed across the creek bottoms in those woods and of fox hounds before that.  I’m not a wealthy man.  But a redneck emperor I am.  I’m rich in the ways that matter to me.


I disagree. That is true wealth you have there. I sure wouldn't trade it for a million-dollar penthouse in NYC.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 23, 2020)

Danuwoa said:


> I was approached by my cousin who is big into tractors about joining this tractor club that he belongs to.  This one of mine is a ‘68 which makes it an antique.  I thanked him for the invite and said I would think about it but I’ve never been much of a joiner.  I’m sure that shocks you.?


Watch it with those "antique" comments. I'm a '67 model.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I disagree. That is true wealth you have there. I sure wouldn't trade it for a million-dollar penthouse in NYC.


Thanks brother.  I surely agree.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Watch it with those "antique" comments. I'm a '67 model.


I just now got what you mean.?


----------



## trad bow (Jul 23, 2020)

That’s very beautiful place Danuwoa.


----------



## trad bow (Jul 23, 2020)

Blister bug stings bite. Got two right now. One on right hand and one on right forearm.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2020)

trad bow said:


> That’s very beautiful place Danuwoa.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 23, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I disagree. That is true wealth you have there. I sure wouldn't trade it for a million-dollar penthouse in NYC.




I agree 200% brother. 

Nice place you have there brother!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> I agree 200% brother.
> 
> Nice place you have there brother!


I appreciate it man.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 24, 2020)

We live in Jurassic Park.... Something is always going on


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 24, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> We live in Jurassic Park.... Something is always going on
> View attachment 1029266


Nice,,,,


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## StanB1 (Jul 24, 2020)

When fishing, I like to practice catch...



and release.  Man, these things will put a bend in yer rod!!



Pullin’ bluebacks on Lanier, you never know what yer gonna ketch.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 24, 2020)

StanB1 said:


> When fishing, I like to practice catch...
> 
> View attachment 1029407
> 
> ...


That's loony.


----------



## StanB1 (Jul 24, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> That's loony.



Well, it’s a Yankee bird, so there’s that.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm not the only one…


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 24, 2020)

I know it's cheating since I didn't technically take these pics with a cell phone, but I thought I'd share a couple pics I took of the comet before it was gone.


From the backyard.



And I thought I'd get fancy and take one out of my upstairs office/man cave window.


----------



## heggy (Jul 25, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I know it's cheating since I didn't technically take these pics with a cell phone, but I thought I'd share a couple pics I took of the comet before it was gone.
> 
> 
> From the backyard.
> ...


Nice job with these photos.
It appears you captured a comet.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 25, 2020)

These dirty girls are betting bathed and restrung this rainy day


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 25, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> These dirty girls are betting bathed and restrung this rainy day
> View attachment 1029477View attachment 1029479View attachment 1029480


Nice, wish I could play,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 25, 2020)

Maybe I'll get to throw this next week,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2020)

Spotted fawns.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 26, 2020)

If this old gal would just wake up it would solve a lot of Seattle's problems.
Not recent.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 26, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> If this old gal would just wake up it would solve a lot of Seattle's problems.
> Not recent.
> 
> View attachment 1029709


Yep,,,,Seattle wasn't always this way,,,,


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## John Cooper (Jul 26, 2020)

The above is my Jeep dog( former truck dog ) her name is Andie. Playing catch with a tennis ball is her real passion!!!!!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 26, 2020)

It took heal. Only hurt when I stepped on the black rubber mat on the boat.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 26, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> It took heal. Only hurt when I stepped on the black rubber mat on the boat.
> 
> View attachment 1029832



What happened to it?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 27, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> The above is my Jeep dog( former truck dog ) her name is Andie. Playing catch with a tennis ball is her real passion!!!!!


My Cattledog's too,,,,


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 27, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> What happened to it?


Stepped on a pop top and blew out his flip flop?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 27, 2020)

Opps H22 and I both missed this big boy a time or 2.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jul 28, 2020)

Walked in the shop and this guy was sitting on boat cover. When i placed him in the tree. He called so loud it made my ear ring.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 28, 2020)

Thunder Head said:


> Walked in the shop and this guy was sitting on boat cover. When i placed him in the tree. He called so loud it made my ear ring.
> 
> View attachment 1030071



Well camouflaged!


----------



## DSGB (Jul 28, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> Well camouflaged!



Took me a minute.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 28, 2020)

The man and I probably around 1987-88


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 28, 2020)

Before and after


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 28, 2020)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Before and after
> 
> View attachment 1030083View attachment 1030084View attachment 1030085


Beautiful.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 28, 2020)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Before and after
> 
> View attachment 1030083View attachment 1030084View attachment 1030085


Now that's Brush Hoggin,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 28, 2020)

We're almost to a thousand posts, I'll start another one,,,,but finish this one out,,,,


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 28, 2020)

5 minutes ago in the backyard


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 28, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> 5 minutes ago in the backyard
> View attachment 1030110View attachment 1030111View attachment 1030112


Dang man,,,,nice,,,,


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 28, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Dang man,,,,nice,,,,


Yes indeed. He's growing like crazy with a big body. I count 15pts. I can't post better pictures because of the GON filter


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 28, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> Yes indeed. He's growing like crazy with a big body. I count 15pts. I can't post better pictures because of the GON filter



Are they in a food plot or just a patch of random volunteer plants?


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 28, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Are they in a food plot or just a patch of random volunteer plants?


I have durana clover planted and it does pretty good. I don't baby it. I just cut it like a lawn. It's 50% just stuff. Deer will eat anything but japanese stiltgrass.....

After a hard windy rain they'll flock to my yard and eat fresh blown down oak, maple, hickory and beech leaves. That's their favorite


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 28, 2020)

Haven't seen a buck this year,,,,lots of does though,,,,


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 28, 2020)

CDB at Grand ole Opry last year
RIP Charlie


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 28, 2020)

Knocked out in the heat He’s ruffing it in front of his fan.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 28, 2020)

My sons first trip to Cherokee & Maggie valley 23 years ago. Memories.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 28, 2020)

Not a cellphone pic but my Dad and his brother in front of their Grandfathers advertising car for his bait and tackle shop in Daytona Beach, FL around 1945.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 28, 2020)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Not a cellphone pic but my Dad and his brother in front of their Grandfathers advertising car for his bait and tackle shop in Daytona Beach, FLView attachment 1030166


Nice, I posted up a new thread,,,,


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 28, 2020)

Man there are really some good ones tonight.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 28, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice, I posted up a new thread,,,,



Thanks buds,,,,,,


----------

